# Hydro-Pneumatisches Hybrid-Antrieb/Getriebe



## Mehrdad (15. Mai 2006)

Sorry, das war ein grosses Irrtum hier Unterstützung zu suchen.


----------



## tractor (15. Mai 2006)

ahja, ne Lösung für ein bisher unbekanntes Problem.
In der Spielbank kann man genauso schnell Kohle verlieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (15. Mai 2006)

Da das Thema nicht im KTWR steht, nehme ich an, daß das o.g. Getriebe für ein Fahrrad sein soll.
Bevor Du da weitere Gedanken rein steckst, bedenke, daß pneumatische und hydraulische Antriebe einen extrem schlechten Wirkungsgrad haben.
Bsp.: eine Druckluftbohrmaschine braucht für eine Abgabeleistung von geschätzt 100W einen 2KW-kompressor.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Lanoss (15. Mai 2006)

Meineszeichens Maschbaustudent:

Klingt trotz aller Unkenrufe interessant.
Mail doch mal was du dir vorgestellt hast.

Micha


----------



## eL (15. Mai 2006)

ich hatte mal ne idee die auf hydraulik beruht.... war mir aber des wirkungsgrades nicht ganz sicher... 
ich mein der E517 hatte vor 20 jahren schon nen hydraulischen fahrantrieb... aber hey das war nen hochleistungsmähdrescher für das kapitalistische ausland

raymund kennt bestimmt den wirkungsgrad von hydrauliksystemen


----------



## swiss (16. Mai 2006)

Baut lieber mal ne hydraulische schaltung.

Wo liegt da eigentlich das problem?


----------



## hankpank (16. Mai 2006)

hydraulische schaltung???? 

wer braucht denn sowas? bei mir sind da bowdenzügen und die funzen prima 

is doch alles überflüssiger kram den es schoma gab. Wenn irgendwas sinn macht ist es n gekapseltes getriebe. Is ja auch schon im Anmarsch von verswchiedensten herstellern. Auch mal dran denken, dass es mehrere leute auf diesem planeten gibt, die sich mit so etwas auseinandersetzen^^


----------



## tractor (16. Mai 2006)

hydraulisch betätigte Schaltung gibt´s längst, Wendler hat´s wohl nicht bis zur Serienreife gebracht. Dafür gibt´s bei Weight Weenies ne Bauanleitung - in der auf die Probleme mit nem amerikanischen Produkt verwiesen wird.

Hydraulischer, pneumatischer oder gar elektrischer Antrieb, der per Muskelkraft gespeist wird, hat vor allem eins: nur Nachteile. Bei Preis, Gewicht und Wirkungsgrad ist jeder verhunzte & verrostete Kettentrieb locker besser.

Jede Energiewandlung ist mit Wirkunggradeinbussen verbunden, d.h. die Muskelkraft, die zuerst in mechanische Bewegung umgesetzt werden muss zusätzlich noch hydraulisch und dann noch mal pneumatisch (peneumatisch kenn ich nicht, stammt vermutlich noch von W.v. Braun aus seiner V2 Zeit  ) umzuwandeln, um sie schliesslich mechanisch dem Antriebsrad zuzuführen wird v. a. eines machen: Wärme an die Umgebung abgeben.
Fazit: nichts als heisse Luft


----------



## Mehrdad (17. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank Leute,

aber es ist zu einfach für Euch, deswegen kommt Ihr nicht drauf!!!

Ich sage nur, die Komplexen Getriebe- Scheiss gehört bald der Vergangenheit.

Ich besitze kein computer (ARMUTH), daher Kontakt nur Telefonisch Möglisch.

Love

M.


----------



## tractor (17. Mai 2006)

mach dir nicht zu viele Hoffnungen, die Patentämter sind voll von derartigen Ideen. Gebrauchen kann man davon in der realen Welt nichts. 
Wer sollte ohne Kenntnis der Details in neue Ideen Geld oder Zeit investieren? 
So etwas zu glauben ist pure Illusion.

Ein leichter, bezahlbarer Antrieb mit einem Wirkungsgrad  der 99% (wie der bekannte Kettentrieb) für Fahrräder übertrifft existiert nur in Träumen.
Hydraulik/Pneumatik benötig Dichtungen, Dichtungen verursachen Reibungsverluste .....

Mein erstes 9-Gang Getriebe habe ich mit 14 gebaut, nur mal so am Rande.

Also, was kann dein Antrieb besser als ein Kettentrieb? 
Was und wie hast du gemessen?
Details deiner Idee solltest du aber nicht veröffentlichen, sonst verlierst du den Anspruch auf Patenterteilung


----------



## Mehrdad (17. Mai 2006)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> mach dir nicht zu viele Hoffnungen, die Patentämter sind voll von derartigen Ideen. Gebrauchen kann man davon in der realen Welt nichts.
> Wer sollte ohne Kenntnis der Details in neue Ideen Geld oder Zeit investieren?
> So etwas zu glauben ist pure Illusion.
> 
> ...



ARMES DEUTSCHLAND ! das ist genau der art Geistige Armut, vor dem die deutschen Intelektuellen warnen.

Versteht Ihr "Genies" nix ? 

Noch mal zum mitschreiben, es wird hervorragend funktionieren....an diese Energieverlust habe ich schon gedacht......

Ich brauche keinen, der mir sagt, es geht nicht......davon gibt es in Detschland genug........ich brauche Leute, die genug Interesse Besitzen um mit zu machen und kein Geniallen "NEIN SAGER"....*also bitte verschone mich mit Eurem Naben Getriebe......die gehören, wie die Altmeister der Vergangenheit.*
Vielen Dank

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani (17. Mai 2006)

Wir Genies verstehen nix, weil wir noch keinen Stoff haben, auf den wir uns konzentrieren können. 
Pneumatisch heisst ja Einsatz von Druckluft, das impliziert ohne genauere Angaben, dass Luft komprimiert und wieder expandiert wird, sollte sie Arbeit verrichten bzw etwas bewegen. Das erzeugt Wärme, was wiederum den Wirkungsgrad heruntersetzt. 
Mit Deinen Angaben kommen genau diese Gedanken und dann ist das Ganze auch schon gestorben, da als uneffizient abgestempelt. 
Eine grosse Klappe haben kann jeder (nicht persönlich nehmen, Mehrdad!), solange er nicht konkret wird...
Daher: Ohne etwa genauere Angaben werden nur meist gerechtfertigte und/ oder dumme Antworten die Folge Deiner Bemühungen sein. 

Gruss
Dani


----------



## Mehrdad (17. Mai 2006)

Dani schrieb:
			
		

> Wir Genies verstehen nix, weil wir noch keinen Stoff haben, auf den wir uns konzentrieren können.
> Eine grosse Klappe haben kann jeder (nicht persönlich nehmen, Mehrdad!), solange er nicht konkret wird...
> Daher: Ohne etwa genauere Angaben werden nur meist gerechtfertigte und/ oder dumme Antworten die Folge Deiner Bemühungen sein.
> 
> ...



*Gott Sei Dank, es gibt Japaner und Chinesen !!!*

M.


----------



## schnellejugend (17. Mai 2006)

Wenn du so genial bist solltest du vll. auch so genial sein bei irgendeinem Radhersteller oder Teileproduzenten anzurufen (obwohl deine ständigen Postings verraten das du Zugang zu einem Kompuffter hast). Du könntest auch nach Adressen, Internetadressen oder überhaupt Firmen fragen die Interesse haben könnten.

Armes Deutschland könnte man auch auf deine Initiativlosigkeit beziehen die hofft auf wolckige Ankündigung mit Sponsorengeldern überhäuft zu werden.

Wenn du den Antrieb revolutioniert hast kannst du dich ja nochmal melden und uns einen Stinkefinger für unsere Dummheit zeigen.


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2006)

Tach,

Kalle dürfte für innovative Ideen grundsätzlich aufgeschlossen sein. 

Guckst Du hier: http://www.nicolai.net


----------



## N-Rico (17. Mai 2006)

Werde doch mal endlich konkret anstatt hier nur selbstbewußte  ******* zu verzapfen. So wie du dich anstellst ruft dich mit Sicherheit niemand an um deine genialen Ideen zu finanzieren, und es kann sich logischerweise auch sonst niemand dafür begeistern. Was glaubst du eigentlich? Versuch mal dich in einen potentiell Interessierten hineinzuversetzen !

PS: Wenn es ein Volk gibt das in Sachen Erfindungsreichtum hervorragt, dann sind es wir Deutschen!


----------



## Mehrdad (17. Mai 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du so genial bist solltest du vll. auch so genial sein bei irgendeinem Radhersteller oder Teileproduzenten anzurufen (obwohl deine ständigen Postings verraten das du Zugang zu einem Kompuffter hast). Du könntest auch nach Adressen, Internetadressen oder überhaupt Firmen fragen die Interesse haben könnten.
> 
> Armes Deutschland könnte man auch auf deine Initiativlosigkeit beziehen die hofft auf wolckige Ankündigung mit Sponsorengeldern überhäuft zu werden.
> 
> Wenn du den Antrieb revolutioniert hast kannst du dich ja nochmal melden und uns einen Stinkefinger für unsere Dummheit zeigen.



Schneller JungW....er, vielleicht solltest Du langsammer werden, damit Du etwas mitbekommst!

Du kennst mich wohl nicht....vielleicht solltest Du mal einwenig recherchieren bevor Du vorurteilig wirst.

Ich habe zwar kein Computor, aber Freunde, bei dennen ich ab und zu mal ran darf.......

Armes Deutschland, weil die Intelligenten entweder weg sind oder bald weg kommen............schau Euch mal CANADA an..........die sind von Bank of Bankok abhängig, weil alle ihre Gehirne ihr Geld in USA; JAPAN ect. verdienen.

M.

*P.S. *Frag mal *Kalle Nicolai........*er hatte die Hosen voll gehabt, als ich ihn angerufen habe, wahrscheilich dachte er ich werde sein "Geniales" Rollof- Nachklatsch oder was weiss ich zuvorkommen wollen?. 

2 Wochen später hat er Hals über`m Kopf sein Fettes *"G-Boxx 2"*, noch komplizierten "Genialität", *in Bike 5/06*
veröffentlicht.

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrdad (17. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> Kalle dürfte für innovative Ideen grundsätzlich aufgeschlossen sein.
> 
> Guckst Du hier: http://www.nicolai.net


*
SIEHE OBEN !!!*


----------



## tafkars (17. Mai 2006)

Mehrdad schrieb:
			
		

> aber Freunde, bei dennen ich ab und zu mal ran darf.......



*losprust*


----------



## Mehrdad (17. Mai 2006)

N-Rico schrieb:
			
		

> : !P.S: Wenn es ein Volk gibt das in Sachen Erfindungsreichtum hervorragt, dann sind es wir Deutschen!



*Wack up and smell the Roses Kollege...........es war mal !*


----------



## aemkei77 (17. Mai 2006)

> mal einwenig recherchieren



leute, füttert ihn doch nicht, seht euch mal die letzten 50 Beiträge von Mierdad an, da kommt nichts raus


----------



## lowcostbiker (17. Mai 2006)

@mehrdad
Sag mal Kumpel so wie du hier rüber kommst kannste aber nicht erwarten das man dich ernst nimmt...


----------



## Mehrdad (17. Mai 2006)

lowcostbiker schrieb:
			
		

> @mehrdad
> Sag mal Kumpel so wie du hier rüber kommst kannste aber nicht erwarten das man dich ernst nimmt...



*Da hast du völlig recht !!!*

Habt ihr eine Ahnung über meine Erwartungen!?

Bloss, weil man sich an etwas falschem *(die Erde ist eine Scheibe)* lange Zeit gewöhnt hat, heisst es schon lange nicht, dass es richtig ist.

Ich würde industrieller- Entkalker empfehlen.

Alles Gute

M.


----------



## gnss (17. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> leute, füttert ihn doch nicht, seht euch mal die letzten 50 Beiträge von Mierdad an, da kommt nichts raus


----------



## speedy_j (17. Mai 2006)

bitte schließen!!!!

grund: keine kongreten angaben vom fredersteller.


----------



## Ge!st (17. Mai 2006)

Statt hier immer vom armen Deutschland zu schreiben, wäre es interessant, wie du dir das technisch vorstellest. Dazu musst du ja nicht ins Detail gehen.

Die annahmen der Leute zum Wirkungsgrad ist, nach den spärlichen Infos von deiner Seite und wenn man von bekannten Systemen ausgeht, völlig korrekt. Also solltest du zumindest Ansatzweise schreiben, was bei deiner Idee anders funktioniert und das System damit so genial macht.


----------



## Mehrdad (17. Mai 2006)

Ge!st schrieb:
			
		

> Statt hier immer vom armen Deutschland zu schreiben, wäre es interessant, wie du dir das technisch vorstellest. Dazu musst du ja nicht ins Detail gehen.
> 
> Die annahmen der Leute zum Wirkungsgrad ist, nach den spärlichen Infos von deiner Seite und wenn man von bekannten Systemen ausgeht, völlig korrekt. Also solltest du zumindest Ansatzweise schreiben, was bei deiner Idee anders funktioniert und das System damit so genial macht.




    

ich hoffe das sagt alles!!!

Ausserdem, mit wenig Glück werden die Teile bald zu Kaufen sein !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (17. Mai 2006)

wir warten!


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2006)

Tach,

Frage von einem interessierten Laien:

In welchem Bereich ist denn Deine Erfindung an zusiedeln?

Antrieb (Krafteinbringung ins Bikesystem)
Schaltung (Gangwechsel) oder
Getriebe
Und in welcher Eigenschaft besteht die Innovation?


----------



## horstmann (17. Mai 2006)

Wirklich toller Thread. Mehr Beiträge sind hier glaub ich nicht nötig. Einfach ingorieren.

mfg
Horstmann


----------



## dioXxide (17. Mai 2006)

> ch habe zwar kein Computor, aber Freunde, bei dennen ich ab und zu mal ran darf.......



Das ist alles, was ich deinen Aussagen entnehmen konnte 

Wenn du Unterstützung willst, solltest du vielleicht mal sagen, was du willst. Wenn du dich die ganze Zeit aufregt, das du tolles rundes Ding was rollen kann, erfunden hast und wir alles ignorante Idioten sind, wirst du nicht viel Hilfe kriegen. 



> Gott Sei Dank, es gibt Japaner...



Dazu muss ich sagen, wir brauchen weder eckige Melonen oder Schulmädchenfetischesten. 
Wenn du Deutschland so ******** findest und hier alle stehen geblieben sind, warum fragst du dann nach Hilfe, versteh ich nicht...


----------



## tractor (17. Mai 2006)

vielleicht ist der Spammer/Troll nur enttäuscht, dass niemand seiner IMHO Pseudo-Erfindung die Millionen hinterherwirft.
Der Beweis für eine Funktionstüchtigkeit der Theorie ist bisher ausgeblieben, bei etwas guten Willen von Seiten des "Erfinders" hätte sich sicher ne Möglichkeit gefunden.
Warum sollte jemand in etwas fragwürdiges investieren ohne eine reale Einschätzung der Rentabilität? 
Spielcasino macht mehr Spass.

Ich nehm die Sache nicht mehr ernst und bin draussen.


----------



## Deleted 14694 (17. Mai 2006)

Hi 

Habe schon viele Leute kennengelernt, die irgendetwas am Fahrrad oder auch an anderen Dingen revolutionieren wollten. Bisher hat keiner geschafft, seine Ideen grad im Bike-Bereich umzusetzen. Meistens fehlt schlicht und einfach das Geld, denn die Kosten um z.B. eine Neue Antriebsart fürs Bike zu entwickeln, die sich dann auch noch verkaufen lässt, so das der Entwickler auch was davon hat , werden von den meisten sehr stark unterschätzt!!!
Sponsoren zu finden für solche Sachen ist auch fast aussichtslos, denn es wagt heutzutage kaum ein Geldgeber ein derartiges Risiko.  Es gibt ja auch einfach zu viel Ranz, der aber so angepriesen wird als wäre es der Weisheit letzter Schluss. 

Wenn Du solche Ideen hast dann geh doch zu einer Technischen Uni. Die können dir garantiert sagen, ob das was bringen könnte. 

Aber hier dicke Welle zu fahren und dann nich mal grob schildern, wie das ach so tolle Schaltsystem funktioniert, also da lockt man nich mal nen Kredithai hinterm Ofen vor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ich wünsch trotzdem noch viel Spassss beim Kopfzermartern!

NO DISC MORE RISC


----------



## Mehrdad (18. Mai 2006)

*Vielen Dank für Eure Feed back.*

Jetzt, weiss ich, was ich zu tun habe !!?? 

Grosse Hilfe.

M.


----------



## schnellejugend (18. Mai 2006)

Maul weiter aufreissen, wie vorher auch. Oder noch weiter, weil viel hilft viel. Du hast nichts erfunden, es wird niemals zu kaufen sein. 
Tschüss und schönes Leben noch.


----------



## Mehrdad (18. Mai 2006)

Topotec schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du solche Ideen hast dann geh doch zu einer Technischen Uni. Die können dir garantiert sagen, ob das was bringen könnte.



Oh ja die Idee habe ich auch gehabt......und dachte zu Berliner TFH. zu gehen, leider kenne ich da keinen mehr......meine alten Professoren sind alle WEG. ist ja auch 25 jahre her.

Kennt Ihr vielleicht jemanden in Unis, die oder der genug Interesse auf bringen kann *vorurteilfrei 5 min. zu zuhören *(nix riesen Egomane).

Bitte lasst mich wissen.........ich habe Sushi- Alergie.

Love
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrdad (18. Mai 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:
			
		

> Maul weiter aufreissen, wie vorher auch. Oder noch weiter, weil viel hilft viel. Du hast nichts erfunden, es wird niemals zu kaufen sein.
> Tschüss und schönes Leben noch.



Sage mal, was hast du den für ein Scheiss Problem? 

Ich versuche ja mich zurück zu halten, da ich weiss, dass man solchen Kreaturen echt nicht helfen kann, aber wer so viel HASS mir entgegen schleudert muss ja wohl ein Persönliches Problem mit meiner Person haben......was mich immer wieder wundert ist, dass ich weder unter pseudo-Namen schreibe noch Schwer zu finden bin............Ich stehe gerne jedem zu verfügung, der denkt, etwas gegen mich zu haben ohne mich gekannt zu haben !!!!!


----------



## Herr Schwall (18. Mai 2006)

jo, hy

sag mal Mehrdad, hast Du wirklich mehr erwartet von diesem Kindergarten hier?

Leider kann ich Dir auch nicht weiterhelfen - würde mich aber sehr interessieren
was Du Dir da ausgedacht hast.
Allerdings kenne ich einen Anwalt, welcher sich ausschliesslich mit Patentrecht befasst.
Der is zwar auch begeisterter Biker aber für lau arbeitet der net (son Porsche braucht ordentlich Sprit).
Vielleicht liest man ja irgendwann mal mehr davon.

ride on
Schwall


----------



## raymund (18. Mai 2006)

Mehrdad schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja die Idee habe ich auch gehabt......und dachte zu Berliner TFH. zu gehen, leider kenne ich da keinen mehr......meine alten Professoren sind alle WEG. ist ja auch 25 jahre her.
> 
> Kennt Ihr vielleicht jemanden in Unis, die oder der genug Interesse auf bringen kann *vorurteilfrei 5 min. zu zuhören *(nix riesen Egomane).
> 
> ...



Hallo M.

ich bin Konstrukteur und muss gelegentlich auch fremde Konstruktionen analysieren und bewerten.
Mein Einwand wegen des Wirkungsgrades bezog sich auf herkömmliche pn. u. hydr. Antriebe.
Sollte Deine Idee davon abweichen können wir gerne auf sachlicher Ebene per PN weiter kommunizieren.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Mehrdad (18. Mai 2006)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo M.
> 
> ich bin Konstrukteur und muss gelegentlich auch fremde Konstruktionen analysieren und bewerten.
> Mein Einwand wegen des Wirkungsgrades bezog sich auf herkömmliche pn. u. hydr. Antriebe.
> ...



Super,....Ja Ja, das weicht ab......ich hab den Eindruck, alle habe " HYBRID " übersehen.......wo der zusätzlicher Schub her kommt.......Nein , nein   kein Motor jeglicher art. Fahrrad bleibt Fahrrad ( Human Powered Vehiecle/ HPV ).

Konkreter, werde und will ich hier nicht werden, bitte verstehe.

Danke
M.


----------



## FloII (18. Mai 2006)

Mehrdad schrieb:
			
		

> *Vielen Dank für Eure Feed back.*
> 
> Jetzt, weiss ich, was ich zu tun habe !!??
> 
> Grosse Hilfe.




Was erwartest Du? Du machst vage Andeutungen, daß Du was tolles erfunden hast ohne auch nur irgendwie konkret zu werden - im Gegenteil, auf Rückfragen reagierst Du agressiv. Und da wunderst Du Dich, daß  Dich die Leute zu den vielen tausenden Erfindungen zum Thema Fahrrad zählen, die in den Archiven der Patentämter schlummern?
Ich hab mich letztens erst wieder durch diese Sammlungen quälen müssen - es ist einfach faszinierend, was dort alles rumschwirrt.
Egal wie - sollte Deine Idee tatsächlich eine Chance haben, dann kann ich Dir folgendes mitgeben:
1. Patentrecherche. Nimm Dir einen Tag lang Zeit und wühle Dich im Netz durch die Katakomben der Patentämter. Im Prinzip liegt alles was Du brauchst online rum. Falls Du selber im Internet nicht fit genug bist, dann laß es Dir von jemandem zeigen. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, daß dort etwas schlummert, was eine Patentanmeldung zunichte macht.
2. Bereite Deine Idee ordentlich auf. Ein paar hingeschmierte Skizzen reichen niemals aus um jemanden zu überzeugen. Schreibe die wichtigsten Punkte zusammen, mache ein paar Zeichnungen und dann geh hausieren. 
Unis, innovative Firmen etc.  Erwarte Dir dabei nicht zu viel, nicht jeder hat Zeit und Geld übrig etwas Komplexeres neu zu entwickeln. Wenn auch nur eine Firme ein vages Interesse zeigt, hast Du eine Chance, zeigt keine Sau Interesse an Deiner Idee, bist Du womöglich doch auf dem Holzweg. 
Halbwegs gut aufbereitete Unterlagen würd ich mir sogar mal anschauen. 

Florian
Entwicklung bei Weber Technik


----------



## Mehrdad (18. Mai 2006)

Herr Schwall schrieb:
			
		

> jo, hy
> 
> sag mal Mehrdad, hast Du wirklich mehr erwartet von diesem Kindergarten hier?
> 
> ...



Ich weiss, ich weiss, aber meine Situation verlangt, dass ich nichts unversucht lasse......ich habe mich ja erst an den Fachleuten gewandt, leider haben sie zu viel Angst um den Eigenen Hintern gehabt um mir zu zuhören.

Ich bin Arm...richtig Arm....natürlich nur finanziel.........aber ich bin bereit Anteile abzutretten.

Danke noch mal

Love

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (18. Mai 2006)

Wie wärs wir raten mal?
Mein Tip:  Speichern von Bremsenergie in Form von Luftdruck z.B. im Rahmen. Abgabe via Pneumatikmotor beim Anfahren/Beschleunigen.

Hätte gegenüber elektrischen Zusatzantrieben den Vorteil das der Speicher leichter und das Speichermedium frei verfügbar ist.

Zum speichern mit Hydraulik bräuchte man einen Federbelasteten Druckspeicher.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Mehrdad (18. Mai 2006)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Was erwartest Du? Du machst vage Andeutungen, daß Du was tolles erfunden hast ohne auch nur irgendwie konkret zu werden - im Gegenteil, auf Rückfragen reagierst Du agressiv. Und da wunderst Du Dich, daß  Dich die Leute zu den vielen tausenden Erfindungen zum Thema Fahrrad zählen, die in den Archiven der Patentämter schlummern?
> Ich hab mich letztens erst wieder durch diese Sammlungen quälen müssen - es ist einfach faszinierend, was dort alles rumschwirrt.
> Egal wie - sollte Deine Idee tatsächlich eine Chance haben, dann kann ich Dir folgendes mitgeben:
> 1. Patentrecherche. Nimm Dir einen Tag lang Zeit und wühle Dich im Netz durch die Katakomben der Patentämter. Im Prinzip liegt alles was Du brauchst online rum. Falls Du selber im Internet nicht fit genug bist, dann laß es Dir von jemandem zeigen. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, daß dort etwas schlummert, was eine Patentanmeldung zunichte macht.
> ...


*
Hey Vielen Dank Florian, *ich bin zwar *nicht agressiv *aber daran bin ich ja inzwichen gewöhnt, wenn man sich verteidigt ist man Agro. *Sorry an alle, die sich ungerecht behandelt fühlen, ist nie meine Absicht.*
Ich habe keine Technische Zeichnungen, ich bin kein engineur nur techniker, und ich bin davon überzeut, dass es funktionierent.

Vielleicht hast Du Lust und/oder Möglichkeiten ???? Anteile !!!

Grüsse aus Berlin

M.


----------



## Mehrdad (18. Mai 2006)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs wir raten mal?
> Mein Tip:  Speichern von Bremsenergie in Form von Luftdruck z.B. im Rahmen. Abgabe via Pneumatikmotor beim Anfahren/Beschleunigen.
> 
> Hätte gegenüber elektrischen Zusatzantrieben den Vorteil das der Speicher leichter und das Speichermedium frei verfügbar ist.
> ...



Ray Bro U R genies, weisst du auch wie?  ich meine technisch ? Ich schon!!!

Wo du schon so weit bist erkläre den wissenshungrieres Volk hier, wie Hydraulisches Antrieb funktionieren soll.

Viel Erfolg

*Es wundert mich nur, warum ich mich noch jedes mal im Glände mit Kettensclag, Ketten sprung, vollgestopfte Ritzel ect. ect. herumschlagen muss, dabei haben wir so viele geniale Leute hier zu Lande ???????*Die schon alles wissen. HHMMM....Verkifft? Oder einfach keine Interese? Schade.

M.

*P.S. Ich mache nun Feirabend.....Kontakt nur über privat Mail oder Telefon ....Danke*


----------



## KaschmirKönig (18. Mai 2006)

wenn man 25 jahre braucht um schlechtes deutsch zu lernen, wie lange braucht man da um so einen antrieb zu entwickeln, dubbel?


----------



## raymund (18. Mai 2006)

Klar habe ich da schon lösungsansätze.
Der Einfachheit halber würde ich den Hydraulik/Pneumatikmotor mit anderer Ansteuerung auch als Pumpe nutzen- spart Bauteile und Gewicht.

Als Radnabenantrieb würde ich wegen des niedrigen Drehzahlniveaus auf jeden Fall die Kolbenbauweise vorziehen, bei der Reibradvariante könnte man auch einen Flügelzellenmotor in Betracht ziehen.

Damit man das ganze Gelumpe nicht dauern antreiben muss ist eine Kraftschlusstrennung erforderlich, das geht bei der Reibradvariante einfacher, als beim (eleganteren) Nabenantrieb.

Betätigung jeweils über einen Hebel, der den Kraftschluss herstellt (Reibrad andrücken bzw. Freilauf sperren) und gleichzeitig den hydr./pneu. Kreislauf öffnet (Steuerventil).

Soweit zur Theorie. In der Praxis würde durch das Verdichten in erster Linie Wärme erzeugt, die Menge der gespeicherten Energie wäre so gering, daß damit keine spürbare Beschleunigung erzielt würde. => Stichwort Wirkungsgrad.
Also technisch machbar, aber sinnlos.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Mehrdad (18. Mai 2006)

Doch nicht zu Ende Gedacht !!!


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> Klar habe ich da schon lösungsansätze.
> Der Einfachheit halber würde ich den Hydraulik/Pneumatikmotor mit anderer Ansteuerung auch als Pumpe nutzen- spart Bauteile und Gewicht.
> 
> Als Radnabenantrieb würde ich wegen des niedrigen Drehzahlniveaus auf jeden Fall die Kolbenbauweise vorziehen, bei der Reibradvariante könnte man auch einen Flügelzellenmotor in Betracht ziehen.
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen, lieber Raymund.
Jetzt sehe ich klarer.
Stellt sich für mich die Frage, warum sollte die Menschheit ein solches System mit schlechten Wirkungsgrad, deutlich höherer Komplexität sowie Mehrgewicht und -investion in ein so einfaches, unkompliziertes funktionierendes System mit hohem Wirkungsgrad wie das Fahrrad einbauen.

Warum dann nicht, wenn Geld, Gewicht und Wirkungsgrad eh eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen, ein Elektro- und/oder Verbrennungsmotor einbauen.

Nur heißt dann das Ding Motorrad, und mal ehrlich, wollen wir als MTB-ler sowas fahren.


----------



## Mehrdad (18. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen, lieber Raymund.
> Jetzt sehe ich klarer.
> Stellt sich für mich die Frage, warum sollte die Menschheit ein solches System mit schlechten Wirkungsgrad, deutlich höherer Komplexität sowie Mehrgewicht und -investion in ein so einfaches, unkompliziertes funktionierendes System mit hohem Wirkungsgrad wie das Fahrrad einbauen.
> 
> ...



Nee, das nicht.......aber die *Mountainbike-industrie *vom Schimmel zu befreien!!!


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

Mehrdad schrieb:
			
		

> *(1)*Nee, das nicht.......aber die *(2)Mountainbike-industrie *vom Schimmel zu befreien!!!


 
Entschuldige bitte, aber Du spricht bzw. schreibt wirr!

Worauf bezieht sich das?
Was für ein Schimmel? Es gibt wohl derzeit nur wenige 'technisch orientierte Freizeitsportaktivitäten', die sich innerhalb der letzten drei Jahre so rasant entwickelt haben. Stichwort 'intelligente' Federungssysteme


----------



## [email protected]!t (18. Mai 2006)

kann mir das schon gut vorstellen, ein hydro-pneumatischen hybrid-geländeantieb, diese schei$$ fahrräder kotzen mich schon lange an.
wo soll ich hinüberweisen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (18. Mai 2006)

sorry, aber du behällst uns weiterhin den ansatz deiner idee vor. somit bleibt es im zusammenhang mit deinen restlichen, nicht gerade freundlichen, äußerungen unglaubwürdig. 

auch kaufe ich dir nicht ab, dass du als techniker nicht im stande bist eine technsiche zeichnung anzufertigen. das wäre dann armes deutschland.


----------



## zastafari (18. Mai 2006)

..na, wie's weitergeht: 2-3 Jahre um's zur Marktreife zu bringen, 4-5 Jahre um zu merken, daß es der Markt nicht braucht/ akzeptiert, 6 Jahre für die Privatinsolvenz.......


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> ..na, wie's weitergeht: 2-3 Jahre um's zur Marktreife zu bringen, 4-5 Jahre um zu merken, daß es der Markt nicht braucht/ akzeptiert, 6 Jahre für die Privatinsolvenz.......


 
Na also, immerhin eine Perspektive für mehr als ein Jahrzehnt.
Kommt keine Langweile auf.


----------



## Mehrdad (18. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldige bitte, aber Du spricht bzw. schreibt wirr!
> 
> Worauf bezieht sich das?
> Was für ein Schimmel? Es gibt wohl derzeit nur wenige 'technisch orientierte Freizeitsportaktivitäten', die sich innerhalb der letzten drei Jahre so rasant entwickelt haben. Stichwort 'intelligente' Federungssysteme



Danke für die Erklärung, aber sonst bist du nicht so Agro, oder?

"Nee Wollen wa nix" bezieht sich auf jeglicher art *Motor- Vehiecle*, Motorrad ect.

Schimmel bezieht sich auf X- Roadies, die Mountainbiking nicht begriffen haben aber trotzdem sich wie King of the Hill fühlen, weil sie in meinem Sport in Deutschland die macht haben und versuchen mich daran zu hindern MTB-Philosophi zu predigen. Wir kennen doch alle das Phenomän " Trägheitsmomentum", so etwas gibt es auch in den Köpfen von faulen Säcken, die sich strickt weigern sich für etwas neues zu begeistern. Weil sie das Potenzial des Sports entdeckt haben und fürchten, dass wir übernehmen und sie bekommen nix ab. Bestes Beispiel UCI/ BDR. Was tun sie schon für MTBiker....Trails sperren? Und erzähle mir bitte nicht das Unsere Lobby Nicht stark genug wäre.

Lese die Antworten auf meine mails und überzeug dich selbst davon. Vor allem wer die schreibt, ist immer sehr interesant, meistens von Fach, also sogenannten Kollegen.

Hit the trails and hit them hard !

M.


----------



## zastafari (18. Mai 2006)

Mehrdad schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Erklärung, aber sonst bist du nicht so Agro, oder?
> 
> "Nee Wollen wa nix" bezieht sich auf jeglicher art *Motor- Vehiecle*, Motorrad ect.
> 
> ...




Das hat was von Fatalismus....


----------



## Mehrdad (18. Mai 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber du behällst uns weiterhin den ansatz deiner idee vor. somit bleibt es im zusammenhang mit deinen restlichen, nicht gerade freundlichen, äußerungen unglaubwürdig.
> 
> auch kaufe ich dir nicht ab, dass du als techniker nicht im stande bist eine technsiche zeichnung anzufertigen. das wäre dann armes deutschland.



Du hast mich durchschaut....Siemens Praktisches Jahr mit "gut" absolviert.

Aber, wie ich schon wiederholt geschrieben habe........Armuth. aber so etwas versteht eine Vollgefressene Gesellschaft wohl nicht.......versuch du mal mit  90,- im Monat ein Technisches Zeichen anzuvertigen, Essen, Arbeiten ect. ausserdem fehlen mir die Berechnungen.

M.


----------



## speedy_j (18. Mai 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat was von Fatalismus....



oder ist schlichter wahnsinn.

leider immer noch keinen technischen anhaltspunkte.


----------



## speedy_j (18. Mai 2006)

Mehrdad schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast mich durchschaut....Siemens Praktisches Jahr mit "gut" absolviert.
> 
> Aber, wie ich schon wiederholt geschrieben habe........Armuth. aber so etwas versteht eine Vollgefressene Gesellschaft wohl nicht.......versuch du mal mit â¬ 90,- im Monat ein Technisches Zeichen anzuvertigen, Essen, Arbeiten ect. ausserdem fehlen mir die Berechnungen.
> 
> M.



1 block weiÃes papier: unter 1 euro
5 bleisstifte: 50 cent
1 lineal: 1 euro
1 geometridreieck: 1 euro
1 spitzer: 50 cent

alles bei pfennigfuchser und co

der rest ist kopfrechnen


----------



## FloMann (18. Mai 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> 1 block weißes papier: unter 1 euro
> 5 bleisstifte: 50 cent
> 1 lineal: 1
> 1 geometridreieck: 1 euro
> ...



Zu spät das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben..
Mag zwar nicht state of the art sein in zeiten von auto cad und konsorten aber früher ging es auch so..
und das kann man durchaus ordentlich umsetzen, in meiner damaligen ausbildung wurde das zumindest auch noch unterrichtet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (18. Mai 2006)

FloMann schrieb:
			
		

> Zu spät das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben..
> Mag zwar nicht state of the art sein in zeiten von auto cad und konsorten aber früher ging es auch so..
> und das kann man durchaus ordentlich umsetzen, in meiner damaligen ausbildung wurde das zumindest auch noch unterrichtet..




geb dir vollkommen recht. vor 10 jahren habe ich das auch noch in der 8. klasse in der schule so gelernt.


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

Mehrdad schrieb:
			
		

> *(1)*Danke für die Erklärung, aber sonst bist du nicht so *(2)*Agro, oder?
> 
> "Nee Wollen wa nix" bezieht sich auf jeglicher art *(3)Motor- Vehiecle*, Motorrad ect.
> 
> ...



Das war keine Erklärung, sondern leider bisher unbeantwortete Fragen!
Den Begriff 'Argo' finde ich im Duden nicht. Ist das die Abkürzung für 'agronomisch'?
Streng genommen ist Deine Energie-Rückwandlungsmaschine auch ein Motor. Siehe dazu z.B. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor
Sag mal, was politisierst und polemisierst Du hier so rum? Was hat das mit Deiner Erfindung zu tun?
Ja und? Ich tobe seit mehr als 10 Jahren als selbstständiger Unternehmensberater rum, und ich habe schon verdammt viele Businesspläne geschrieben und Kapital für meine Mandanten besorgt. Aber ein solches Auftreten habe ich noch nicht kennengelernt. Du willst doch was von 'denen', also bemühe Dich um Deine Kapitalgeber und Förderer. Stelle Dir vor, diesen Thread lies ein potentieller Kapitalgeber. Welchen Eindruck gewinnt er von Dir und Deinem Auftreten? Den besten??? Wohl eher nicht!
Also locker und professionell verbindlich bleiben. Das Ganze in ein schriftliche Form (inkl. Zeichnungen und Funktionsdiagramm ggf. -modell) bringen und Klinkenputzen. 

Und wenns es am Eigenkapital für diesen Schritt fehlt, vergiss es.
Auch hier gilt: no risc, no fun

VG Martin


----------



## zastafari (18. Mai 2006)

...hmmm, hab da ne ganz tolle Idee für einen im Sattel integrierten Stirlingmotor, so als Antrieb und so....überweist ihr mir nu was ??? Bitte PM !! Bitte mindestens 5stellige Beträge !!!


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> ...hmmm, hab da ne ganz tolle Idee für einen im Sattel integrierten Stirlingmotor, so als Antrieb und so....überweist ihr mir nu was ??? Bitte PM !! Bitte mindestens 5stellige Beträge !!!


 
Tu mal Kontoverbindung rüber. 
Kann den Anlauf- oder vielleicht sogar den Totalverlust steuerlich gebrauchen.
Willst noch meinen Learjet und das Haus auf Barbados, damit Du in aller Ruhe planen kannst, wie Du das Geld versenkst?


----------



## zastafari (18. Mai 2006)

Siehste, vernünftig und plausibel erklärt, bekommt man Unterstützung...

...na, dann mal her mit der Kohle(den Jet und das Haus nehm ich natürlich auch)...


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste, vernünftig und plausibel erklärt, bekommt man Unterstützung...
> 
> ...na, dann mal her mit der Kohle(den Jet und das Haus nehm ich natürlich auch)...


 
Ähm, der Jet und das Haus sind aber nur geliehen. 
Kohle darfst behalten, den Rest muss Du nach Nutzung zurückgeben.
Schließlich will ich noch andere geniale Köpfe (be)fördern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (18. Mai 2006)

Was soll's, wenn ich die gammelige Bikeindustrie revolutioniert hab, kauf ich mir eh nen Airbus mit Tropenholzausstattung und ne eigene Insel und....


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll's, wenn ich die gammelige Bikeindustrie revolutioniert hab, kauf ich mir eh nen Airbus mit Tropenholzausstattung und ne eigene Insel und....


 
Korrekt, schließlich betreibe ich immer nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.
Außerdem, was will ich auf Dauer mit Mandanten, 
denen es finanziell schlechter geht als mir.


----------



## Lanoss (18. Mai 2006)

Ich hab ne super erfindung gemacht:
Eine hydraulisch betätigte Maschine die Klug*******r verdrischt. Wer will mal testen kommen?


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ne super erfindung gemacht:
> Eine hydraulisch betätigte Maschine die Klug*******r verdrischt. Wer will mal testen kommen?


 
Duck Dich lieber selbst! 
Und wenn Du Kohle haben willst, dann formuliere anständig.


----------



## tractor (18. Mai 2006)

Mehrdad schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast mich durchschaut....Siemens Praktisches Jahr mit "gut" absolviert.
> 
> Aber, wie ich schon wiederholt geschrieben habe........Armuth. aber so etwas versteht eine Vollgefressene Gesellschaft wohl nicht.......versuch du mal mit  90,- im Monat ein Technisches Zeichen anzuvertigen, Essen, Arbeiten ect. ausserdem fehlen mir die Berechnungen.
> 
> M.



also mal der Reihe nach: 
wenn Sprache das Problem ist - es gibt hier einige Leute mit ausgeprägten Fremdsprachenkenntnissen - deine Antworten werden wegen der von dir gewählten Tonart leicht "missverstanden".

Wie willst du jemanden von deiner Idee überzeugen, wenn du selber deinen Antrieb noch nicht einmal theoretisch durchgerechnet hast? 
Wenn du es nicht durchgerechnet hast, woher willst du selber wissen was es bringt?

Energie, die beim Bremsen üblicherweise in Wärme umgewandelt wird, kann man zurückgewinnen. Siemens hat das schon vor mehr als 80 Jahren gemacht. 
Du könntest die Federelente mit einer Doppelfunktion als Kompressoren ausrüsten, das gibts aber auch schon lange.
Allerdings wirst du an Fahrrädern/Mountainbikes  ein erhebliches Problem zu überwinden haben: Gewicht

Warum sollte sich jemand eine Zusatzkonstruktion, die er ständig mitschleppen muss, an´s Bike bauen, nur um mal etwas Energie zu sparen?

Keinesfalls solltest du Zeichnungen (oder die Idee selber) jemanden (ausser deinem Patentanwalt - der unterliegt der Schweigepflicht) zeigen. 
Jedes Gespräch mit dem Patentanwalt kostet Geld.

Du könntest an Wettbewerben   (Philip Morris hat(te) mal so was, Rolex auch ...) teilnehmen, Industrie und Handelskammern & Innovationzentren fördern Erfinder usw.

Gut vorbereiten musst du dich selber und bei einer ersten Absage trotzdem die Form wahren. Glaub mir, es hilft.

Was deine Annahme zu Technikfreundlichkeit in anderen Ländern und Technikfeindlichkeit in Deutschland angeht: du irrst dich gewaltig. In China z.B. würde kein Hahn nach deinem Patent krähen. Deine Idee würde, wäre sie brauchbar, vermutlich noch vor dem nächsten Sonnenaufgang kopiert werden.

Das erste BMW Motorrad mit längs (KW) eingbautem Boxermotor wurde von Herrn Fritz in wenigen Tagen am eigenen Küchentisch konstruiert. Mit Papier, Bleistift, Radiergummi und Logarithmentafel. Taschenrechner oder gar Computer gab es damals noch nicht.


----------



## Ge!st (18. Mai 2006)

@Mehrdad

Nur weil du von "Kolegen" mit deiner Idee abgewissen wurdest, was gibt dir das Recht diese Leute als feige, dumm usw. zu titulieren?

Jeder Unternehmer/Firma hat das Recht auf eine eigene Philosophi und da muss dein Idee/Konzept nicht unbedingt reinpassen. Das mag dir nicht gefallen und es ist auch zum Teil verständlich dass dich das ärgert, aber deswegen sind die Leute keine Idioten oder wollen dich und deine Idee klein machen. 

Hast du dir mal überlegt, dass einen solche Entwicklung nicht nur eine Chance darstellt, sondern auch ein erhebliches finanzielles Risiko? Eine Garantie auf einen Markterfolg gibt es nicht und sei die Technik noch so genial. Das kann eine Firma ruinieren, da hängen auch Arbeitsplätze mit dran. Also muss ein Unternehmer das Risiko einschätzen.

Je besser du vorbereitet auf die Leute zugehst (detaillierte Pläne, Berechnungen usw.) desto größer die Chance, dass du jemanden überzeugen, vielleicht sogar von deiner Idee begeistern kannst.


----------



## raymund (18. Mai 2006)

Mehrdad schrieb:
			
		

> Doch nicht zu Ende Gedacht !!!




Erstens erheblich detaillierter, als Deine bisherigen Ausführungen, zweitens in den fünf Minuten erdacht, in denen ich das niedergeschrieben habe.
Wenn ich nur den Hauch einer Chance sehen würde, daß sowas eine Sinn macht, hätte ich mich schon in meinen Bastelkeller begeben und einen Prototypen zum Beweis meiner Theorien gefrickelt.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## J-CooP (18. Mai 2006)

Ich hätte da auch noch eine Idee. Durch eine kräftige Flatulenz, am besten gemischt mit Dünnschiß (auch geistiger) wird die Fuhre in Bewegung gesetzt.
Am Vorderrad ist ein Nabendynamo und ein Seitenläufer verbaut. Ein Dynamo hat zwar nur etwa 70% Wirkungsgrad, aber ich würde ja zwei verbauen, was nach Adam Ries 140% macht!
Jetzt kann man einen Elektromotor damit antreiben. Wer mehr Power braucht, kann auch hier wieder mehrere Motoren verbauen um den Wirkungsgrad zu verdoppeln.

Jetzt will ich armes verkanntes Genie von einem von euch penetranten Besserwissern 3 Millionen Euro um meine Idee umzusetzen.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2006)

@JCoop
Ich habe herzlich gelacht.
Dieses Thema sollte schleunigst beendet werden. Das endet nur in weiteren Beleidigungen. Mehr Toleranz gegenüber sprachlichen Ausrutschern würde allen gut tun. Darauf sollte es nicht ankommen, wenn der Inhalt stimmt. Leider war der hier auch sehr dünn.
Mir kommt das ganze Thema wie ein Test bzw. schlechter Spass vor. Ich muss jedoch gestehen, dass ich bisher mitgelesen habe, wenngleich mit einem Kopfschütteln.
Prinzipiell lehne ich es ab, Ideen sofort als unrealistisch abzulehnen, so würden wir keinen Fortschritt vollbringen.
@Mehrdad
Ich bin sicher, ein Internet-Forum ist nicht die geeignete Plattform, um evtl. patentrechtlich verwertbare Ideen zu besprechen oder Investoren zu werben. Dies sollte in einem professionellerem Rahmen erfolgen und auch besser vorbereitet sein. Und die schrägen Äußerungen fördern nicht unbedingt eine wohlwollende und konstruktive Analyse Deiner Ideen.


----------



## FloII (19. Mai 2006)

Mehrdad schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Vielleicht hast Du Lust und/oder Möglichkeiten ???? Anteile !!!
> *


*

Es gilt nach wie vor das, was ich geschrieben hab. Präsentiere Deine Idee halbwegs ordentlich. Mit sauberen Handskizzen oder sonstwas - alles andere bringt Dich nicht mal in die Nähe einer Umsetzung Deiner Idee.
Ideen umsetzen bedeuted Arbeit. Das kann und wird Dir keiner abnehmen.

Florian*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacLeon (19. Mai 2006)

Mal vollkommen vorurteilsfrei: 

Nimm 300,- in die Hand und lass Dich erst mal von einem Patentanwalt beraten, bevor Du fröhlich vor anderen Leuten Deine Erfindung ausplauderst! Hier kommt außer Halbwissen eh nix bei rum und man kann auf dem Gebiet viel falsch machen. 

Achso, ca. 95% aller Privaterfinder holen ihr Investment nie wieder rein. Ist ein bisschen wie Lotto spielen.


----------



## tractor (19. Mai 2006)

woher sollen die 300,- kommen, wenn er nur 90,- im Monat hat.

Ganz schlaue Leute haben sich mal gedacht, wenn man statt Beton oder Asphalt Kacheln auf Strassen verlegt könnte man Lineargenratoren drunter installieren und jedes vorbeifahrende Auto würde Energie erzeugen. Mit soundsovielen Fahrzeugen mit der und der Geschwindigkeit würde das bei dem Gesamtnetz an Land-, Bundestrassen und Autobahnen locker reichen um einige Kraftwerke zu ersetzen.
Meine Sekretärin "das ist doch totale Ver...ung"
Erstens erzeugen weder Autos noch sonstwer Energie - Energie erzeugen stelle ich mir schwierig vor  
Zweitens würde durch die bewegliche Strassenoberfläche erheblich mehr Energie für die Fahrzeuge nötig werden - was in Summe nicht mal zu einem Nullsummenspiel im Vergleich zur bekannten Energieversogung führt.
Von den witterungsbedingten Problemen eines derartigen Strassenkraftwerks und zusätlichem Verschleiss an den Fahrzeugen mal ganz abgesehen.

Übrigens haben grosse und ernstzunehmde Firmen eine bewährte Vorgehensweise im Umgang mit "Erfindern": Richtlinien wie "Policy Statement on Suggestions Submitted" , "Submitting Ideas & Suggestions" usw.
Darin stehen dann alle wichtigen Einzelheiten, einfach um eine rechtlich wasserdichte Grundlage zu haben. Unterschiede zwischen Deutschland und anderen Ländern gibt es dabei nicht.


----------



## MacLeon (19. Mai 2006)

An manchen IHKs gibt es einmal im Monat auch kostenlose Erfinderberatungen. Wie umfänglich die sind, weiß ich jedoch nicht.


----------



## Mehrdad (19. Mai 2006)

Danke Leute, für euren Informationen.

Vielen Dank nochmals.



*P.S.* grade hab ich eine positive Mail vom "GURU" (Big B) erhalten......er ist interesiert.

Ich wünsche uns MTBers, dass es klappt!

M.


----------



## speedy_j (19. Mai 2006)

Mehrdad schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche uns MTBers, dass es klappt!
> 
> M.



ich lieber nicht. das wäre es noch, wenn mein bike zischt und pfeift, wo ich sonst so viel mühe investiere alles ruhig zu halten.


----------



## tractor (19. Mai 2006)

nun lass ihn doch erstmal machen. 
Statt bremsen bergab den nächsten Hügel schneller hinaufkommen wär doch nicht schlecht. 

Die Erfahrung spricht zwar dagegen, dass etwas sinnvolles dabei herauskommt - aber ne reelle Chance sollte er schon haben 

Ob´s pfeift und zischt und ob es andere Nachteile hat wird man dann ja sehen


----------



## speedy_j (19. Mai 2006)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> nun lass ihn doch erstmal machen.


 ich werd ihn sicher nicht davon abhalten. mir gefiel der umganston nur überhaupt nicht, deswegen konnte ich mir den kommentar nicht verkneifen.


----------



## fivepole (19. Mai 2006)

Das war ja mal ein hochamüsanter Thread. Bestens besetzt mit allen relevanten Charakteren. Habe die Beiträge mit viel Genuss gelesen und musste oftmals laut lachen. Vielen Dank an IBC, im Theater hätte ich Eintritt zahlen müssen.

Ich will hoffen, dass unser Daniel Düsentrieb mit seiner revolutionären Idee eine kopernikanische Wende einläutet. Das unsagbar viele verdiente Geld kann er dann für eine Verhaltenstherapie einsetzen und an seiner Außenwirkung arbeiten.


----------



## dioXxide (19. Mai 2006)

Ich glaube ihm würde keine Therapie mehr helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. Mai 2006)

Mehrdad schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Leute, für euren Informationen.
> 
> Vielen Dank nochmals.


Welch ungewohnter Umgangston...


----------



## BlingBling (19. Mai 2006)

Ich fasse zusammen:

Wir fahren hier großteils alle bergab.
Eineige im geraden,viele Bergauf .

Die Bergauffahrer leiden an der grenze des Grips,nicht der Untersetzung.
Die Ebene Fraktion kämpft mit Rollwiederstand und Fahrwerk,nicht mit Getriebeeffizienz.
Die Bergabfraktion Kämpft ,mit Seitenführung,Schwerkraft und dem Fahrwerk.
Die Schaltung spielt hier eine Untergeordnete Rolle. (Meistens 7-9 Gang und Lift )

Ein gut gewarteter Kettenantrieb hat 90-99% Übertragung
Die Rohloff konstant 98%
Die Nucleon liegt bei 98%
Ich sage nur : Honda und Downhill.

Die Übergabe von Energieformen bringt Verluste.

Mehrat hat keinen Rechner und kein CAD.
(Also warscheinlich auch keine Ahnung von der Materie)
Mehrat hat keine Kohle.

Ich habe alle Angaben von Mehrad verifiziert ,seine Post gelesen und ein wenig recherche betrieben.

Fazit:

Es besteht keine Notwendigkeit zu einer Erfindung weil:
-Du verletzt entweder damit bestehende Patente.
-Deine Idee schon längst patentiert in einer Schublade liegt insofern sie eine Zukunft hat.(Siehe Keramik Motor und 1 L-motor bei VW)
-Die Aktuellen Antriebssysteme die Spitze der Evolution darstellen.
(öhm: es geht um Fahrrad fahren aus eigener Kraft und nicht Flliegen..) 
-Der Faktor Geld seinen Erschöpfungszenit für das Gut "Fahrrad" längst überschritten hat.
-Das Perpetuum Mobile nur in astronomischen Größen funktionieren kann.

Viel Glück 
Ich glaube leider nicht an Wunder, sondern nur an die Realität.

Ah: Und ich will ne Kette an dem Ding!!Retro und so !!


----------



## mountainlion (20. Mai 2006)

Hmmm, was soll man dazu sagen?

1.) sollte deine idee wirklich so revolutionär und toll sein, dann drück ich dir die daumen das du es schaffst zu vermarkten
2.) falls du uns alle verarscht, sage ich dir GELUNGEN 
3.) ich interessiere mich selber für erfindungen habe schon einige vorträge gehört und bücher gelesen, aber verwechsle bitte nicht folgendes: erfinden gibt es nicht da bereits alle dinge auf der erde da sind und sie wie lego nur noch passend zusammengebaut werden müssen, also kannst du maximal etwas "entwickeln" oder bereits bestehende Entwicklungen (Getriebe/hybrid/pneumatik...) weiterentwickeln und verbessern was auch sehr toll ist
4.) sollte deine ENTWICKLUNG so toll sein, dann solltest du mit der informationsweitergabe vorsichtig sein.
5.) wozu hast du diesen thrad geschrieben? ansprechpartner die deine entwicklung sich anschauen wollen wirst du hier glaube ich nicht finden.
UND großes Lob für etwas wo man eigentlich nicht weis um was es geht wirst du auch nicht bekommen wenn du das willst
6.)dein argument mit ARMUTH lass ich nicht gelten, wenn du es "wirklich" bauen willst, dann verschwende nicht deine zeit mit diesem thread sondern setz dich konzentriert hin und mach: Skizzen, recherchieren, berechnung, überleg ob es auch einen markt für dein produkt gibt, ob es nicht schon soetwas gibt, ich glaub die erste stunde bei einem patentanwalt ist gratis und patentrecherche ebenfalls.
7.) viel glück und träume nicht vom leben sondern lebe die träume


----------



## hotzemott (20. Mai 2006)

Gute Ideen gibt es viele, diese unternehmerisch umzusetzten ist eine ganz andere, meist deutlich schwierigere Sache. Ganz unabhängig davon, ob das Konzept nun so toll ist, wie Mehrdad meint, mit einem solchen Umgangston wie hier wird es schwer, Leute zu finden, die das Projekt unterstützen.

Hotzemott, den das Konzept durchaus interessiert


----------



## tractor (21. Mai 2006)

Beratung beim Patentanwalt (auch wenn´s nur die erste Stunde ist) und Patentrecherche (man bedenke nur wieviel Arbeit & Aufwand trotz Computer) gratis?
Wo?
Will ich auch haben, und zwar sofort! Aber zackzack!


----------



## mountainlion (21. Mai 2006)

naja, ich bin aus österreich und weiß daher das man bei uns direkt in das patentamt gehen kann und ihn den akten oder computer wühlen kann oder von zuhause aus   www.patentamt.at   .
und es gibt spezielle anwälte die für patentrecherche und patentschutz sich spezialisiert haben, und da ist die erste beratungsstunde gratis ob das aber was nützt weiß ich nicht.
vielleicht will aber mehrdad garkein patent darauf haben sondern nur markenschutz oder designschutz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tractor (21. Mai 2006)

hast du schon mal in den Patentamts Akten und Archiven gewühlt?
Weisst du, wie zeitaufwändig das ist?
Weisst du, wonach du suchen musst?
Kennst du Prozedur?
Kannst du dir vorstellen, warum Patentanwälte ihre Arbeit bezahlt haben wollen?

es muss nicht unter dem Begriff "Fahrradantrieb" abgelegt sein, und du suchst und denkst du hast etwas Neues (oder es ist in einem anderen Staat patentiert) und alle Arbeit war trotzdem vergebens ...
Viel Erfolg!

"Erfinde stets - doch werde nie Erfinder ... " - mit einfacher Arbeit lässt sich schneller Geld verdienen.


----------



## G3Targa (21. Mai 2006)

Herrlich, diese Realsatire!
Prost!


----------



## mountainlion (21. Mai 2006)

@ tractor
1.) nein ich habe noch nicht in einem Patentamt Akten und Archiven durchgewühlt weil ich bis jetzt noch keine zeit und grund dazu hatte?
2.)Weisst du, wie zeitaufwändig das ist?=> nein weiß ich nicht du etwa?
3.)Weisst du, wonach du suchen musst? es gibt viele kategorien und per internetrecherche kann man sich sehr schnell einen überblick verschaffen, genauer geht es mit patentanwalt.
4.) Kennst du Prozedur? welche Prozedur
5.) Kannst du dir vorstellen, warum Patentanwälte ihre Arbeit bezahlt haben wollen?=> nein kann ich mir nicht vorstellen *ironisch*- natürlich kann ich es mir vorstellen, wer arbeitet denn schon gerne umsonst, aber die haben sich den beruf ausgesucht und werden dafür auch sehr gut bezahlt

"es muss nicht unter dem Begriff "Fahrradantrieb" abgelegt sein, und du suchst und denkst du hast etwas Neues (oder es ist in einem anderen Staat patentiert) und alle Arbeit war trotzdem vergebens ...
Viel Erfolg!" => deine erfindung ist sowieso nur in dem land patentiert wo du es hast angemeldet und das für eine zeit von 20 jahren, du kannst es natürlich auch in anderen ländern patentieren lassen "und alle Arbeit war trotzdem vergebens" deswegen macht mann so eine patentrecherche auch schon im vorherein - außerdem kontrolliert das patentamt nicht ob dein patentrecht verletzt wird, darum musst du dich selber kümmern, aber solltest du wegen einer patenrechtsverletzung vor gericht gehen hast du gute chancen zu gewinnen.

"Erfinde stets - doch werde nie Erfinder ... " - mit einfacher Arbeit lässt sich schneller Geld verdienen. => ich habe nicht behauptet das das erfinden eine gute arbeit ist um geld zu verdienen *junge wach auf* , es zahlt sich maximal für große firmen aus, für privatpersonen kann man soetwas eher als zeitvertreib bezeichnen da es sehr zeitaufwendig ist


----------



## tractor (22. Mai 2006)

2. ja
3. selbst mit einem genauen Suchbegriff dauert Recherche auch für professionelle Rechercheure. Überleg mal, warum es von der Beantragung bis zur Erteilung eines Patents so lange dauert
4.  Idee, Information, Recherche, Prüfung, Erteilung, Offenlegung
5. niemand wird zu irgendetwas gezwungen. Weder Ärzte noch Anwälte, Statt zu studieren könnten sie als Maurer vorher schon Geld verdienen - auch ironisch

Patentschutz ist eine Sache, so etwas zu bekommen ist eine andere Sache. Patentrecherche kann auch sinnvoll sein, um nicht gegen bestehende Schutzrechte zu  verstossen. Mal angenommen, du findest nichts, richtest deine Produktion samt Vertrieb ein und verdienst dann Geld. Plötzlich taucht, quasi aus dem Nichts, ein Patentinhaber auf ....

Schutz bieten Patente in vielfältiger Hinsicht, nicht nur bei der Produktion. Informationen darüber gibt es vermutlich in der ersten (kostenlosen) Stunde beim Patentanwalt. Nicht patentieren kann man bekannte (Sachen Stand der Technik, state of the art: z.B. das Rad) und Verfahren (das Rad als Scheibe von einem Baumstamm). Du kannst nichts in USA patentieren, wenn es in A schon bekannt ist. Darum musst du viele Dateien durchforsten. 

Mir ist bekannt, dass nur in Ausnahmefällen Einzelerfinder Geld verdienen. Dem Beitragsstarter war es offensichtlich nicht bekannt.


----------



## zastafari (22. Mai 2006)

Hatte eben mal ne halbe Stunde Zeit und hab nachgeschaut....
Da brauchst du aber schon ne besondere Idee...Patente / Anmeldungen zu hydraulischen Antrieben - auch mit Energiespeicher - gibt's reichlich.
Hatte nur mal wahllos 4-5 aus ner Liste rausgepickt, immer Hydraulik, solltest du dir auch mal angucken... > ach so: IPC B62M 19/00


----------



## aristeas (22. Mai 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> ach so: IPC B62M 19/00


  

Klingt fuer mich wie Kett-Car mit Druckluft-Hilfsmotor fuer den Ampelstart!


----------



## mountainlion (22. Mai 2006)

@tractor
2.) fein freut mich für dich 
3.) natürlich dauert recherche lange, darum habe ich auch hingeschrieben das das wenn man es selber macht nur für den ersten überblick reicht  
4.) Aha, OK jetzt weiß ich mehr
5.) ICH HABE AUCH KEIN EINZIGES MAL GESCHRIEBEN DAS IRGENDWER ZU IRGENDETWAS GEZWUNGEN WIRD!!!

eigentlich weiß ich garnicht worauf du hinaus willst, ich wollte eignetlich nur freundlich sein und dem Mehrdad zeigen was es für möglichkeiten gibt (unabhängig davon ob sie sinnvoll sind oder nicht), stattdessen werden mir sarkastische frage gestellt???

auch egal, alles gute dem mehrdad und @tractor du hast natürlich recht


----------



## MacLeon (22. Mai 2006)

Die erste Stunde beim Patentanwalt ist definitiv nicht gratis (ich weiß das *hust*), es gibt nur kostenlose Erfinderberatungen bei der IHK. Die beraten Erfinder aber nur hinsichtlich der Möglichkeiten und Risiken, nicht inhaltlich.

Recherchen sind kostenfrei und mit etwas Erfahrung gut möglich auf den Seiten des espacenet, des depatisnet und (bei guten Englischkenntnissen) auf den Seiten des USPTO.

@blingbling: Dein Beitrag ist mal vollkommen unsachlich.

@tractor: Verfahren kann man nicht patentieren?


----------



## mountainlion (22. Mai 2006)

@ Mac Leon ich habe von meiner schule aus mehrere vorträge über patentrecht gehört, und zumindest in österreich ist die erste beratungsstunde gratis (bringt aber eh nicht viel), ich weiß auch nicht mehr ob das bei einem patentanwalt ist oder woanders ist ja auch egal.

espacenet, depatisnet ... genau die hab ich gemeint, hab selber auch schon etwas herum gestöbert, auch wenn man jetzt nicht etwas patentieren lassen will ist es recht interessant sich dort umzusehen.

wieso weißt du das schon, wolltest su schon mal bei einem patentanwalt etwas patentieren lasse? erzähl mal


----------



## MacLeon (23. Mai 2006)

Ich versuche gerade, einer zu werden. In etwa 10 Monaten bin ich es dann hoffentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tractor (23. Mai 2006)

@MacLeon: bekannte Verfahren kann man nicht patentieren - was aber m.M. nach bei "Bio-Patenten" ad absurdum geführt wird. 
Der Schöpfer hatte leider schlechte Rechtsberater und Patenanwälte

wusstest du, dass das USPTO einmal ein zweites Office nur für Fahrradpatente hatte? Es gab so viele Erfindungen in Zusammenhang mit Fahrrädern, dass die Kapazitäten des Patentamtes gesprengt wurden und daher ein separates Amt nur für diesen Bereich geschaffen wurde

noch was zum wirtschaftlichen Erfolg von Erfindern: wer hat die Glühlampe erfunden und was hat es ihm gebracht?
wie starb Mr. Goodyear, arm oder reich?
die modernsten, nicht atomaren U-Boote werden per Brennstoffzelle angetrieben und kosten sehr viel Geld. Wie "reich" ist der Erfinder der Brennstoffzelle durch seine Erfindung geworden?


----------



## MacLeon (23. Mai 2006)

@tractor: Dinge, die bekannt sind oder Dinge, die naheliegen (z.B. Fahrrad mit Regenschirm) sind nicht patentfähig. Unabhängig von der entsprechenden Kategorie (Verfahren oder Erzeugnisse).

Das mit dem USPTO wußte ich nicht, vielen Dank.

Das mit dem wirtschaftlichen Erfolg stimmt, etwa 95% der Erfinder holen ihre Investitionen nie wieder rein. Dennoch kann man das nicht pauschalisieren, es gibt auch welche, die es schaffen. Der Verkauf der Erfindung an ein Unternehmen alleine ist entgegen der Vorstellungen meist nicht sehr gewinnbringend, da gehört schon etwas mehr Unternehmertum dazu, beispielsweise die Entwicklung zur Serienreife oder das Aufziehen einer eigenen Produktion.


----------



## Mehrdad (23. Mai 2006)

*WOW,*

Vielen Dank Jungs.......ich habe mit soviel Unterstützung nicht gerechnet !

Ich habe schon mal vorgeheult, dass meine Möglichkeiten wirklich limitiert sind....WIRKLICH !

Und nein ich bezahle hier in diesem Stinkiger Cafe mein teueres Geld nicht um Leute zu verappeln!

Ich habe immernoch kein ernstes Angebot bezüglich auf die Entwicklung !? Oder Bastelmöglichkeiten, oder ein einfaches Gespräch mit Fachleuten......etc.

Ihr habt alle recht, es ist einfach Aussichtslos.

Happy Trail

Mehrdad


----------



## dioXxide (23. Mai 2006)

Ja, leider! 
Wende dich doch einfach an eine Universität und selbst wenn deine alten Professoren weg sind, es gibt sicher auch andere, die dir zuhören. Mein Vater arbeitet in einem CAD/CAM Modellbau Betrieb, wenn du konkreter geworden wärst, hätte ich ihm das zwecks Entwicklungstauglichkeit mal zeigen können. Aber ich verschwende keine Zeit mit unklaren Aussagen und Andeutungen...


----------



## tractor (23. Mai 2006)

und nu?
Es wäre zu erwarten gewesen, dass ein "Geschäftsführer" hätte wissen müssen worauf es hinausläuft.

Thanks Mr. M.W.  for your unlimited entertainment, it was a great session.


----------



## dioXxide (23. Mai 2006)

Aber als Geschäftsführer müsste man doch wenigstens mehr als 90 Euro im Monat verdienen?! Irgendwie nehm ich dir das alles nicht ab, da hat tractor wohl recht.


----------



## tractor (23. Mai 2006)

ach was, ist doch halb so schlimm. War eben maximale Unterhaltung. 

Natürlich kann man das noch toppen:
in www.rad-forum.de will einer nen mechanischen Wassererhitzer bauen. Man fährt von A nach B und das Kaffeewasser kocht .....

wir liegen hier schon auf dem Boden und kugeln uns vor lachen


----------



## FloII (23. Mai 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du konkreter geworden wärst, hätte ich ihm das zwecks Entwicklungstauglichkeit mal zeigen können. Aber ich verschwende keine Zeit mit unklaren Aussagen und Andeutungen...



Ebend. mein Cheffe lacht mich ja aus, wenn ich ihm da was von irgendwelchen vagen Andeutungen erzähle .... solche kommen zigfach übers Jahr gesehen auf uns zu.

Nix für ungut

Florian


----------



## mauntilus (26. November 2009)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> *Hydro-Peneumatisches Hybrid-Antrieb/Getriebe !*
> 
> Für ein revolutionäres System suche ich folgende Partner:
> 
> ...


Hallo Mehrdad,

der Antrieb den Du meinst ist schon in der Gebrauchsmuster und Patentanmeldung seit 2007. Der Antrieb wird vorausichtlich auf der Eurobike 2010 oder auf der Las Vegas Bike Show vorgestellt.

Die ersten Prototypen funktionieren sehr gut.

Schöne Grüße

Mauntilus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (26. November 2009)

http://www.dirtragmag.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10621

"Sorrily I am only a technician, stucked here in Berlin/ Germany, where the people are so fat in mind, they just do not want to move"


danke dude.

und ausserdem find ichs unfair dass die amis ne zeichnung bekommen haben und die leute hier nicht


----------



## DerBergschreck (26. November 2009)

hankpank schrieb:


> hydraulische schaltung????
> 
> wer braucht denn sowas? bei mir sind da bowdenzügen und die funzen prima



Ne mechanische Bremse funktioniert auch prima - trotzdem sind fast überall hydraulische dran. Kann man eben mehr Geld mit verdienen und es gibt ja auch genug Leute, bei denen es locker sitzt...


----------



## DerBergschreck (26. November 2009)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Noch mal zum mitschreiben, es wird hervorragend funktionieren...



Ist doch toll. Ich freue mich schon, nächstes Jahr in der BIKE davon zu lesen.


----------



## schnellejugend (26. November 2009)

Da der Thread etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, wird er eher nicht antworten.


----------



## Mehrdad (4. Dezember 2009)

Hey, ich bin nicht tot nur lange nicht hier gelesen.

Dass jemand diese Idee aufgreift war mir schon klar, ich habe nur gehofft, sie würden mich wenigstens einmal nach "meiner Idee" von der Sache fragen.

Ich glaube nach wie vor, dass meine Lösung viel zu unkonventionel für die "Köpfe" in Fahrradbranche wäre, deshalb rechne ich auch nicht mit einem wirklich %100 Design. Aber was weiss ich schon.....bin nur ein mechaniker mit 40 Jahren Erfahrung.

Gibts eine oder einen ambitionierten Hydraulk- Ingineur-In unter uns? Meldet Euch bitte.

Mehrdad

0160-2680610


----------



## Mehrdad (4. Dezember 2009)

mauntilus schrieb:


> Hallo Mehrdad,
> 
> der Antrieb den Du meinst ist schon in der Gebrauchsmuster und Patentanmeldung seit 2007. Der Antrieb wird vorausichtlich auf der Eurobike 2010 oder auf der Las Vegas Bike Show vorgestellt.
> 
> ...



Hi, vielen Dank fürs Info. Weisst Du noch mehr darüber....würde mich brennend interessieren.

Gruss

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrdad (9. Dezember 2009)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> http://www.dirtragmag.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10621
> 
> "Sorrily I am only a technician, stucked here in Berlin/ Germany, where the people are so fat in mind, they just do not want to move"
> 
> ...



Dank nicht mir sondern Euren fetten Är...en, 1. Guckst Du keinen Fernseher? Wir sind die Reichste Nation der Welt und unsere Kinder hungern. Wenn da keine Ärsche am Werk sind dann wiss ich auch nix mehr.

Seit 2006 versuche ich meine Idee hier an den Mann zu bringen und jetzt haben die Amies die Idee aufgegriffen....komisch, dass ich dauernd von Politikern hören muss, unser Export Güter sind unsere Ideen und Lösungen und Maschinenbau......aber kein Schwanz ist bereit sich meine Entwürfe an zu sehen??? Und die primitiven Ami- Techniker, die "Homo-Schmidt"-Getiebe für Hi-Tech und neue Technik Halten, denken, dass sie was neues auf dem Markt bringen???

Das sind doch alle unterbezahlte College-Studenten auf'm Weg zu GM.

Ich dagegen habe nach Jahrelangem Grübeln eine Lösung gefunden, die mit konventioneler Hydraulik sehr wenig zu tun hat. Deswegen gehts mir auch am A. vorbei, wer ein Hydro-Bike aufm Markt bringt....Leider kann ich es versprechen, dass es entweder nix %100 fuktionieren wird oder zu teuer in Pruduktion sein wird. Wie gesagt Gute Leute sind selten in Bike Branche zu treffen denn motorizierte Vehiecle-Industrie zahlt mehr.

Ich habe eine Win-Win position so wie so. Wenn es fuktioniert und bezahlbar ist, was die Amiis produziert haben, bin ich ein Happy-Biker und wenn nicht dann wird irgendjemand mal bei mir anklopfen und Erleuchtet sein.....vor allem reich.


----------



## schnellejugend (9. Dezember 2009)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Aber was weiss ich schon.....bin nur ein mechaniker mit 40 Jahren Erfahrung.



Dann bist du seit deinem 9. Lebensjahr Mechaniker.


----------



## dkc-live (9. Dezember 2009)

das tut mir im kopf weeeehh.... ahhhhh


----------



## Jierdan (9. Dezember 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> das tut mir im kopf weeeehh.... ahhhhh



und ich hab ne verspannung im Kiefer. Wenn man die heiße Luft hier nutzbar machen könnte, könnte man doch sicher das ein oder andere AKW vom Netz nehmen...


----------



## dkc-live (9. Dezember 2009)

ne gasturbine an jedes ohr. e motor ans heck und ein kabel. perfekt ... schon kann er schaltungsfrei biken.
ganz ohne hydraulik wohlgemerkt


----------



## Mehrdad (20. Februar 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Dann bist du seit deinem 9. Lebensjahr Mechaniker.



Natürlich nicht aber ich erinnere mich, dass mein Vater unsere Fahrräder von der jährlichen Inspektion aus der Werkstatt gebracht hat und ich musste selbst die Naben nochmal auseinander nehmen und gnauer kontern..etc. Und mit etwa 13 angefangen damit nebenbei Geld zu verdienen. Da ich jetzte 50 bin...hauts hin.

Gruss


----------



## Mehrdad (20. Februar 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> das tut mir im kopf weeeehh.... ahhhhh



Bischt sicher, dass die Glatze Dein Kopf ist?


----------



## raceratbikes (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo Mehrdad,
hab mir gerade "deine Geschichte" hier durchgelesen.....
bitte nimms mir nicht uebel wenn ich dir jetzt ein paar Sachen sage die dier vieleicht nicht so gefallen.
Ich kann einerseits deine Frust mit Politik, Wirtschaft und Industrie gut verstehen; ich glaub dass all dies aber von zu weit hergeholt ist. Nehmen wir mal an deine Idee ist wirklich genial; in der Industrie laeuft das nicht so dass man nun zu Unternehmen X,Y und Z geht, man im stande ist einem Fuzzy zu ueberzeugen und der dann die Brieftasche zieht.....  so einfach ist das nicht und das hast du in all den Jahren ja auch erfahren muessen. 
Meine Erfahrung diesbezueglich hat gezeigt, dass meistens die Erfinder ihre Erfindungen weit ueberschaetzen und ueberbewerten. Da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung... ich habe frueher auch oft "geniale" Loesungen gefunden - heute kann ich teilweise nur mehr darueber laecheln....
Da ich ja selber in Innovation u.a. in der Bikebranche arbeite, habe ich oefters mit Leuten wie dir zu tun; meist sind diese aber von den "ueblichen praktiken" sehr weit weg und sie haben schlicht keine Ahnung wie man sich in dieser Branche bewegt. Klar, ich bin auch ueberzeugt, dass in der Bikebranche nicht wirlich neue Dinge kommen und richtige Innovation meist nur "von aussen" kommen kann. Das ist aber einfacher gesagt als getan... 
Merk dir: die beste Idee ist nichts wert wenn man sie nicht im stande ist umzusetzen; d.h. wenn Firmen solche Ideen nicht kaufen, dann ist der einzige Weg das Produkt selbst zu entwickeln, produzieren, vermarkten.... und hoffendlich auch zu verkaufen. Zwischen dem ersten und letztem Schritt sind aber viele "wenn und aber" und man braucht viel Energie, Geld und GLUECK!!!  Und leider funktionieren solche Unternehmen erst nach jahrzehnte langen Schwierigkeiten oder gar erst in der zweiten Generation..... Die meisten bleiben aber viel frueher auf der Strecke. 

Mein Tipp an dich: unterhalte dich mal mit vertrauenswuerdigen Technikern (keine Akademiker usw.) aber auch keine reine Technikfuzzys die von vermaktung keinen Schimmer haben, und versuche herauszufinden, ob deine Erfindung wirklich "genial" ist. Dass sie das in deinen Augen ist, ist klar, hat mit der Realitaet aber nichts zu tun. Dann hoerst du ein paar objektivere Meinungen und weist einmal, ob der Grundgedanke was Wert ist. Es klingt jetzt sicher etwas banal, aber der Grundsatz "einfach genial - genial einfach" MUSS unbedingt gegeben sein, und dies kannst du unmoeglich selbst einschaetzen. Sollte  dein Antrieb so sein, dann versuch mal grob zu rechnen was die Produktion kosten wuerde. Mein Tipp: wenn da mehr al 40-60E raus kommen, dann kannst du alles vergessen! Solltest du IN diesem Rahmen sein, dann solltest du darueber nachdenken den Antrieb selbst zu fertigen; mit all den dazugehoerigen Kosten, Investitionen, Risiken, Aufwand und dem Risiko dass nach 10 Jahren gar nix rausgekommen ist ausser Pleite und Schulden. 
Das ist leider so und da kommst du nicht drumherum; Abkuerzung gibts keine!

Das ist sicher nicht das was du hoeren wolltest, doch das ist mein Rat (der aus meiner vieljaehrigen Erfahrung kommt)

Gruss, RaceRat


----------



## Mehrdad (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo Racerat,

hey man vielen Dank, dass Du Dir über meine Situation Gedanken gemacht hast und jedes bisschen hilft.

Die Problematik, wie Du genau beschrieben hast, ist mir total klar. Da ich momentan 0 Möglichkeiten und deshalb nix zu verlieren habe, riskierte ich einen s.g. "Head on" Versuch.

Inzwichen hab' ich mit einem kompetenten Hydraulik-Ingienieur gesprochen.

Er hält meine Idee für machbar aber die Prototypentwicklungskosten schreken ab. Er hat die Kosten irendwo zwichen 20K-90K geschätzt.

Ich glaube ich habe eine echte Lösung um Bikes richtig gelände- und wettertauglich zu machen...aber so lange die grösste Inovationen der Bikebranche "Hammerschmidt"&Co heissen, werden Leute, wie ich whol keinen Erfolg erfahren.  Die Lager sind volle Ketten Ritzel, Schaltwerke alla coulor und vieles anfäliges mehr, die verkauft werden müssen...wem kümmert da ein echtes DH-Bike, das jeder in den Scheegebieten oder wo auch immer, mieten und damit biken kann??? Eigentlich sollten die Scheeliftbetreiber daran Interesse haben, weil die lifts auch jenseits Winter laufenkönnen. 

Ich meine einfach,dass Geländebikes können und müssen einfacher und unanfälliger werden und ein geschlossees Hydro-System, das Antrieb, Schaltung und Bremsen in einem System vereint, ist die Lösung.

Happy Trails


----------



## Docker (16. Mai 2010)

High,

so langsam habe ich das Gefühl, daß Mehrdad eine gespaltene Persöhnlichkeit ist.

Einmal sehr höflich, mit durchaus gewählter Ausdrucksweise, 
dann wieder "voll Prollig" und "Agro" mit deutlicher Rechtschreibschwäche.

Irgendwie werd ich daraus nicht schlau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plug (16. Mai 2010)

habs mal aus mehrdads ami-tread kopiert.

kann mir das vielleicht jemand erklären?


----------



## Piktogramm (16. Mai 2010)

Nicht ohne Hauptsätze der Thermodynamik zu verletzen


----------



## KainerM (17. Mai 2010)

Hui, dass es den beitrag noch gibt verwundert mich doch... wir sind hier doch eine MTB-Community und kein Esoterikforum... Gleich kommt noch einer mit der Hohlwelttheorie ums Eck. 

Hydraulik, Pneumatik, alles Müll was den Wirkungsgrad angeht. Der einzige Vorteil von dem Zeug ist dass du große Leistungen auf kleinem Raum unterbringst. Die Technik ist Schwer, die Verluste hoch und die Komponenten teuer. 
Pneumatik fällt völlig aus, dort liegt der Wirkungsgrad im Bereich 20-30% - maximal - das sind die Gesetze der Physik, und die gelten in den USA wie auch bei euch in Deutschland.
Hydraulikantriebe sind systembedingt schwer, noch schwerer dicht zu bekommen, und vom Wirkungsgrad her noch immer nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. 
Ein typischer Kettenantrieb erreicht Wirkungsgrade jenseits 90%, alles was weniger Wirkungsgrad hat wird nicht akzeptiert werden.

Somit kann ein Ingeneur oder auch ein denkender Mensch - das sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge  - innerhalb von 15 Sekunden deine "Erfindung" als unumsetzbar bzw. unbrauchbar abstempeln und letzten Endes recht behalten. 
Schon das Problem dass du zwei Energieformwandlungen machst - nämlich mechanisch-hydraulisch und hydraulisch-mechanisch - beendet jede weitere Überlegung zum Thema. Selbst mit den besten verfügbaren Elektroantrieben würdest du keinen konkurrenzfähigen Wirkungsgrad erreichen wenn du zweimal wandelst. Ein guter Elektromotor - so ziemlich das effizienteste Werkel, dass der Mensch erfunden hat - hat im Bestpunkt rund 95% Wirkungsgrad. Den kannst du aber nicht ständig fahren, deswegen kommst du im Mittel auf rund 90%. Zwei mal 90% macht 81% Wirkungsgrad, und schwups ists vorbei mit dem Traum vom E-Bike. Und da haben wir noch garnicht über reale Einsatzbedingungen geredet.

Daher: Toll dass du dir Gedanken machst, aber leider: Das ist eine Totgeburt gewesen.

mfg


----------



## Piktogramm (17. Mai 2010)

KainerM schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Somit kann ein Ingeneur oder auch ein denkender Mensch - das sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge
> ...



Das steht SO aber in keiner Norm! Ist als total haltlos!


----------



## schnellejugend (18. Mai 2010)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Du kennst mich wohl nicht....vielleicht solltest Du mal einwenig recherchieren bevor Du vorurteilig wirst.



Ihr kennt ihn wohl nicht...


----------



## Piktogramm (18. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne Î·, dass muss reichen


----------



## Mecha333 (19. Mai 2010)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...hmmm, hab da ne ganz tolle Idee für einen im Sattel integrierten Stirlingmotor, so als Antrieb und so....überweist ihr mir nu was ??? Bitte PM !! Bitte mindestens 5stellige Beträge !!!


Yo LOL des hört sich doch mal super an!! HEHE


----------



## Mecha333 (19. Mai 2010)

@ Mehrdad
Yo wenn du schon so lange Techniker/Mechaniker bist hast du doch sicherlich zugang zu Material, Maschienen usw...Hydraulische und Pneumatische bauteile findet man oft auf Schrottplätzen und so. Mein Tipp Such Dir allles was du nach Deiner Idee Brauchst , Setzt dich hin und Entwickle Deine schaltung erst Auf Papier undann Nimm dir Mindestens 1Jahr Zeit einen *PROTOTYPEN *zu bauen. Der muß nicht umbedingt schon Technisch 100% ausgereift sein sondern soll nur dazu dienen um interessierten Leuten Die funktionsweise zu Erklären und zu demonstrieren.
 Viel Glück


----------



## dkc-live (19. Mai 2010)

ist  doch geil wenns 50% wirkunsgrad hat. einstellbar wäre natürlich noch besser. dann kann ich touren mit meiner freundin machen und wir sind bei anschließend ko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (19. Mai 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ist  doch geil wenns 50% wirkunsgrad hat. einstellbar wäre natürlich noch besser. dann kann ich touren mit meiner freundin machen und wir sind bei anschließend ko



Haha 

Alternativ - fahr mitm DHler


----------



## Mehrdad (1. Juni 2010)

Hi hi Quatsch comedy club, 

ich möchte gern ein paar sachen klarstellen;

1. ich habe nix erfunden, sondern ich glaube eine Lösung zum hocheffizienten Einsatz von Hydraulik für niedrige Drehzahl und Druck Antriebe, wie bei einem Rad, gefunden zu haben.

2. ich kann keinen Prototypen zusammenbastel, da dieser Antrieb keine Ähnlichkeiten mit bekannten Systemen aufweist.

3. wie jeder hier lesen kann...hab' ich momentan keine Möglichkeiten allein etwas zu bewirken/ bauen aber jeder Menge Gegenwind.

Weiterhin vielen Dank für Eure Interesse.

Mehdad


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juni 2010)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> 1. ich habe nix erfunden, sondern ich glaube eine Lösung zum hocheffizienten Einsatz von Hydraulik für niedrige Drehzahl und Druck Antriebe, wie bei einem Rad, gefunden zu haben.



wie bereits geschrieben, wird das durch die hauptsätze der thermodynamik ausgeschlossen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (1. Juni 2010)

Kennt jemand den Wirkungsgrad gequirlter Scheiße?


----------



## Mehrdad (2. Juni 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Wirkungsgrad gequirlter Scheiße?



Hi, nach dem Gespräch mit dem Hydraulik-Ingieneur, rechne ich mit deutlich über %90.


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2010)

ja  du brauchst mindestens zwei krümmer. schon sind 5% weg ... und dann noch 5 % für rohreibung und energiewandlung... träum mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrdad (2. Juni 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ja  du brauchst mindestens zwei krümmer. schon sind 5% weg ... und dann noch 5 % für rohreibung und energiewandlung... träum mal weiter.



Ich danke Dir "No-life", dass ich träumen darf!!!!!!!!!!!

Wenn jeder Idiot daraufkommen würde, wäre es ja schon längst auf'm Markt...denke ich.

Keine Zylinder, keine aufwendigen Dichtungen, es entsteht keine nenneswerte Hitze und ebenfalls niedrige Reibunswerte. Keine Pumpen oder ähnliches am Werk....NIX herkommliches!!!

Wer weisst, vielleicht habt Ihr alle recht...Ich frage mich nur, was wenn nicht???

Ein echter Downhiller ohne klappern und scheppern, Schlamm...Egal, Kann jeder fahren ohne jahrelange Training..unempfimdlich und hart am Nehmen....etc. etc. 

Spul mal zurück und sieh welchen Entwicklungsweg Schie-Sport absolvieren musste, um ein beliebter Massensport zu werden...


----------



## schnellejugend (2. Juni 2010)

Ich freue mich schon auf deine Erfindung! Das wird das nächste ganz große Ding im Radsport.


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Juni 2010)

Neuentwicklungen wurden meist zuerst belächelt, später hat sie dann fast jeder.
Ich denke, der Ton hier rutscht etwas ins Negative, man sollte doch die Form wahren und normal diskutieren.

Aber hier wird eh nur auf der Stelle getreten, also könnte man diesen Thread auch besser beenden.


----------



## Mehrdad (2. Juni 2010)

Schade, ich habe Hilfe gehofft.


----------



## esmirald_h (2. Juni 2010)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Schade, ich habe Hilfe gehofft.



Hallo Mehrdad,

wie kannst Du auf Hilfe hoffen, wenn keiner *genau* weiß was Du vorhast!


----------



## Büscherammler (2. Juni 2010)

Richte doch einfach ein Spendenkonto ein!
Die Lachanfälle die mich beim Lesen dieses Threads überkommen haben, sind mir sicher einen Zehner wert!

Köstlich!


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Juni 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Aber hier wird eh nur auf der Stelle getreten..



Das kommt der "Neuentwicklung" schon sehr nahe.


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2010)

schiesport verstößt aber nicht gegen gewisse natürgesetze.

richte doch wirklich ein paypal spenden konto ein. dann bauste das, meldest das als patent an und zeigst es uns.

mir wär es einen 10 er wert dich scheitern zu sehen, wie vielen anderen auch.

hast du schonmal drüber nachgedacht dir privat über freunde (wenn du sowas hast) die teile fräsen zu lassen. zu groß und komplex dürfen die teile ja nicht sein, dass ein prototyp relativ bezahlbar sein dürfte.

es gibt auch behindertenwerkstätten die günstig fräsen.

weißt du. ich denk auch gar nicht drüber nach wie du mit einem ruhenden fluid in einer coladose energie übertragen willst.


----------



## lexle (3. Juni 2010)

Äh.. jemand der so seine vordere Bremsleitung verlegt soll ein genialer konstrukteur sein


----------



## KainerM (3. Juni 2010)

Mehrdad, du bist ein Genie!
Hydraulik, klein, leicht, zuverlässig, reibungsarm, verstellbar...
Daran beißt sich die Industrie seit Jahrhunderten die Zähne aus, und du hast das Problem gelöst ohne jemals einen Prototypen gebaut oder auch nur berechnet zu haben - ein Gespräch mit einem Hydraulikingeneur reicht! 
Die 90% Wirkungsgrad meinte er wohl beim Betrieb als Heizung.

Piktogram, ich halte an meiner Aussage fest. Ingeneure sind mit Menschen nicht zu vergleichen. Der Mensch widmet sich in seinem ganzen Leben seinem eigenen Wohl, der Ingeneur stellt die Allgemeinheit über sich selbst. Jahrelang wird Mathematik studiert, während die Juristen Urlaub auf dem Campus machen, die Wirtschaftler Party und die Künstler Musik. Nach langen Jahren hartem Lernens begibt man sich ins Berufsleben, nur um zu lernen dass das erworbene Wissen nicht ausreicht und das restliche Leben weitergelernt werden will.
Und wenn die Arbeit dann getan ist ernten immer andere die Lorbeeren. Musiker werden Stars, die Arbeit der Designer wird prämiert, die Juristen haben das sagen... Der Ingeneur wirkt im Hitnergrund und sorgt dafür dass die Traumvorstellungen der anderen Realität werden.
Wenn man sich das so überlegt müssen wir Ingeneure ganzschöne Trotteln sein.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Juni 2010)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> ...Keine Zylinder, keine aufwendigen Dichtungen, es entsteht keine nenneswerte Hitze und ebenfalls niedrige Reibunswerte. Keine Pumpen oder ähnliches am Werk....NIX herkommliches!!!...



wie willste bitte das ganze dichten? mit liebe und viel hoffnung? wenne verschraubungen hast, wirste auch wo dichten müssen. auf mich wirkt das ganze wie ne art "wassermühle"... zumindest auf der skizze.



Mehrdad schrieb:


> ...Ein echter Downhiller ohne klappern und scheppern, Schlamm...Egal, Kann jeder fahren ohne jahrelange Training..unempfimdlich und hart am Nehmen...



naja, ich erinner mich, das ich sowas zu 95% im keller stehen habe. kein kettenklappern, im stand schaltbar, wartungsarm...


gibt schon genug ansätze, was neues zu bauen, aber schau mal zurück, stimmt schon, die bikeindustrie hat intelligente federelemente und was weiss ich entwickelt. aber was haben ein fahrrad von 1900 und heute gemein? genau! kettenantrieb.
um den wartungärmer oder leiser zu kriegen gibts genug ansätze. siehe kardanbikes oder riemenantriebe...

ich würd nen anderen weg an deiner stelle nehmen! geh richtung motorradindustrie, da haste das problem nich, das es ultraleicht sein muss!


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Juni 2010)

KainerM schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das so überlegt müssen wir Ingeneure ganzschöne Trotteln sein.
> 
> mfg



Das denke ich auch häufig, wenn ich eure "Traumvorstellungen" mal wieder reparieren muß.


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2010)

zum glück gibt es noch Ingenieure @kainer ^^

der Ingenieur  sorgt dafür, dass jeder apple-user seinen Audi bekommt


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Juni 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch häufig, wenn ich eure "Traumvorstellungen" mal wieder reparieren muß.



Da ist die Frage, ist es die Traumvorstellung des Ingenieurs oder die des Vertriebs? Kommt anscheinend meist so, dass der Ingenieur was feines bauen will und der Vertrieb dann ordentlich auf die Finger klopft bis die Haltbarkeit irgendwo auf 1/8 dessen reduziert wurde was möglich ist.

Finde ja auch immer wieder schön, wenn bei Knackenden Lenksäulen bei Autos oder gar ganzen Antriebssträngen die merklich Spiel haben nach lächerlichen Kilometerleistungen da oft als Antwort kommt: "Das ist Stand der Technik"
Und sowas nicht vom Werkstattmeister sondern von den technischen Betreuern im Stammsitz -.-


----------



## yellow_ö (3. Juni 2010)

vor 5000 Jahren haben Höhlenmenschen ne Woche lang mit einem Stöckchen und Sand an einem doofen Stein rumgebohrt, bis sie endlich ein Loch durch hatten und damit + nem Stock + Tiersehnen eine Steinaxt hinbekommen haben.
Wenn Du also nicht die paar Kröten zusammenkratzen _willst_, irgendwo ein paar Frästeile für einen Prototyp machen zu lassen, dann schnapp Dir doch Alustücke und eine Feile...
... der Thread ist 4 Jahre alt, da machen ein paar Wochen (zusammengekratzte Hobbyzeit im Keller) doch auch nichts mehr aus.


und jetzt les ich dieses Gebilde hier mal komplett, scheint interessant zu sein


----------



## yellow_ö (3. Juni 2010)

wow, die halbe Stunde war's wert


PS: 4 JAHRE und nichts an der finanziellen Situation geändert?
Halloooo? Noch alles in Ordnung?


PPS: es heißt "Aggro"


----------



## BommelMaster (3. Juni 2010)

lieber mehrdad, warst du derjenige, der im april auf dem Argus Bikefestival im Bikestore stand nachgefragt hast, ob ich eine firma kenne die innovationsfreudig ist, weil du einen antrieb hast der absolut genial ist?

warst du das?


----------



## fivepole (3. Juni 2010)

wenn man den Thread hier mit diesem http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=465447 verbinden könnte dann ...


----------



## yellow_ö (4. Juni 2010)

was mich jetzt, einen Tag nach dem lesen und somit ein wenig Abstand zum "verdauen", geringfügig beschäftigt:

ist 
* diese Diskrepanz aus andauerndem Lamentieren (4 JAHRE!!!) über deutsche wasauchimmer, die "Industrie", die Welt, die _alles_, ...,  zusammen mit - besonders zu Beginn vor 4 Jahren - erscheckenden Formulierungen
(in dem Zusammenhang übrigens echte Bewunderung: in dem Link zu dem englischsprachigen Forum --> so unflätigen Dreck hab ich noch nie in einem Forum gelesen. Damals die Medikamente nicht genommen, denn später wird es ein vernünftiger Umgangston?)
* gleichzeitig Null Risiko --> echte, von ihren Entwürfen überzeugte "Erfinder", verschulden sich, denn sie sind von ihrem Erfolg ja überzeugt (und manchen gibt der Erfolg Recht),
* völliger Antriebslosigkeit --> ich hab gestern schon getippt, dass das tolle Ding - das zu verstehen wir zu doof sind - dann eben per Hand zusammengebastelt hätte werden können 
* bei gleichzeitig Bewunderung für dieses Gefrickel das anscheinend ein (amerikanischer?) Hobbybastler da zusammengefrickelt hat.
(jetzt mal ehrlich: hast Du Dir das Pic angesehen? Wie das Ding aussieht? Der hatte bestenfalls Zugang zu einer Drehbank, aber die Motivation das hinzufriemeln. Schließlich muss das nicht im Ansatz perfekt großserienproduktionsfähig sein, sondern nur das Konzept zeigen)

Jede gemachte Beleidigung in diesem Thread stand Dir nicht zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (4. Juni 2010)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> Jede gemachte Beleidigung in diesem Thread stand Dir nicht zu!



Ich dagegen finde: er hat jede Einzelne verdient.


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Juni 2010)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> andauerndem Lamentieren (4 JAHRE!!!) über deutsche wasauchimmer, die "Industrie", die Welt, die _alles_, ...,  zusammen mit - besonders zu Beginn vor 4 Jahren - erscheckenden Formulierungen
> Jede gemachte Beleidigung in diesem Thread stand Dir nicht zu!




Echt mal - Alle jammern über die Gesetze der Physik, aber niemand unternimmt was gegen sie! Typisch deutsch, oder?

Nieder mit der Thermodynamik! 
Unterschreibt alle die Internet-Petition für suprafluides Hydrauliköl!


p.s.: Suche risikofreudige Investoren zum Bau eines Perpetuum Mobile


----------



## Mehrdad (5. Juni 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> lieber mehrdad, warst du derjenige, der im april auf dem Argus Bikefestival im Bikestore stand nachgefragt hast, ob ich eine firma kenne die innovationsfreudig ist, weil du einen antrieb hast der absolut genial ist?
> 
> warst du das?



Nein !!!

Meine Entwürfe, die immerhin aufm Papier exsistieren, kann nicht zusammen gebastelt werden.

Wie schon so oft geschrieben, Liquid-Chaine, hat nix konventionelles, daher unmöglich zu basteln. Drehmaschinen tun wenig dazu. 

Da ich kein Ingieneur bin, ist mein Geist nicht vollgepumpt mit allem, was man nicht machen kann....Selbst Hydraulic Fachleute brauchen ihre Zeit um die neue Idee zu verstehen...aber dann....

Ich bin kein Erfinder oder Genie oder sonst irgendjemand...Nur biker und Bike-Techniker, der nach 21 Jahren "Ketten-Missere" einen Entwurf zum  robusten Antieb hat.

Natürlich kotzt das manchen an....Neid, Exsistenzängste (Ketten Verkäufer), einfälliger Idiotie etc.

Der Punkt bleibt der selbe. Gute Leute sind bei Auto-Industrie untergekommen. Der Beweis liefert das Getriebe "Homo Schmidt". So viel tralala um ein von Sachs entwickelte und seit 100 Jahren angewandte Technologie.

Ich danke Euch allen trotz allem, da über 11,000 clicks hier und auf anderen Sites, sind sehr tragend.

Ach ja, danke auch für die "Spenden" -Angebote. Mir ist nicht möglich ein Konto zu eröffen. Warum??? Ich habe hier Arbeitsplätze geschaffen und Loser zum erfolgreichen Geschäftsführer und sonstiges ausgebildet, deshalb werde ich bestraft.

Love, Peace and happiness for all...specialy Bikers!!!!


----------



## Mehrdad (5. Juni 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Äh.. jemand der so seine vordere Bremsleitung verlegt soll ein genialer konstrukteur sein



Es tut ma leid Kollesch, Ich will ja keinen hier beleidigen aber war das als scherz gemeint??? Oder bist Du wirklich so ein Idiot?  Sorry...Ich hab's nicht verstanden??? Ich meine jeder sieh, dass mein "Pike" 12-13 cm eingetuacht ist...oder nicht???

Kappiert???

mach's gut


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juni 2010)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Ich meine jeder sieh, dass mein "Pike" 12-13 cm eingetuacht ist...oder nicht???
> 
> Kappiert???
> 
> mach's gut



selbst wenn, ist die verlegung trotzdem bescheiden!


----------



## schnellejugend (5. Juni 2010)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Ich meine jeder sieh, dass mein "Pike" 12-13 cm eingetuacht ist...oder nicht???


Nein, ist sie nicht.

Und wenn, die Leitung ist nicht verlegt sondern unbefestigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (5. Juni 2010)

Spielt denn das noch eine Rolle?


----------



## yellow_ö (5. Juni 2010)

an einer mechanischen Bremse kann wenigstens nichts abreißen,
trotzdem könnte die Leitung oben an der Tauchrohreinheit befestigt werden
(& dann kann es Dir das Ding nicht in den Reifen ziehen. Wenns passiert, viel Spaß)


noch einen Tipp:
versuchs doch bei den Motorrädern. Da fällt anfangs das Problem der möglichen Verluste nicht so stark ins Gewicht, mehr Kohle für Entwicklung haben die auch.
mein Tipp: Bimota!
Die haben, zu der Zeit wo ich noch solche Magazine gelesen hab, immer die verrücktesten Kleinserien rausgebracht.
... allerdings das Auftreten und Formulierungen dort überdenken

denn die gehen gerade wieder in den Keller


----------



## J.O (5. Juni 2010)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Nein !!!
> 
> Meine Entwürfe, die immerhin aufm Papier exsistieren, kann nicht zusammen gebastelt werden.
> 
> Wie schon so oft geschrieben, Liquid-Chaine, hat nix konventionelles, daher unmöglich zu basteln. Drehmaschinen tun wenig dazu.



Wenn man es nicht basteln kann kannste es auch gleich in die Tonne treten, aber schön das du jetzt auch zu der Erkenntnis gekommen bist das es unmöglich ist.
Und wenn du uns nicht verraten möchtest wie deine ach so tolle Idee funktionieren soll wird sich hier bzw bei dir auch in den nächsten 4 Jahren nichts ändern.


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2010)

ohh man... wenn man es nicht mit drehmaschine und fräse herstellen kann, kannst du es sowieso vergessen.


----------



## yellow_ö (5. Juni 2010)

> Wie schon so oft geschrieben, Liquid-Chaine, hat nix konventionelles, daher unmöglich zu basteln. Drehmaschinen tun wenig dazu.


hast Du nicht irgendwo getippt "jetzt hat es doch einer gebaut"? 
(ich tippe absichtlich nicht _nachgebaut_)
... und zwar bei den Pics mit sehr absonderlichen Rädern mit noch absonderlicheren Rohren, Druckbehältern und ähnlichem Zeugs drauf?
(ich denke bei "da hat es einer gebaut" übrigens an das Pic mit dem grünen Rad, mit den seltsamen, ziemlich weit abstehenden Rohren und Flanschen, so à la _Installationen Röhrig_)

... dass man Rohre und Flansche nicht auf der Drehbank herstellen muss - geschenkt.


Schon über die Motorräder nachgedacht?
Jeder Designer der "was auf sich hält" hat in den letzten 10 Jahre total coole Design_studien_ mit fest stehenden, riesigen Naben und darauf laufenden dünnen Felgen+Reifen rausgebracht, die alle nur funktionieren können, wenn Deine hydro-antriebsgeschichte tatsächlich arbeitet.
und dort sind, ob der massig vorhandenen Kraft, erstmal einige Verluste zumindest diskutierbar. 


Noch eine zusätzliche Überlegung:
wenn das funkt, würde der Lenkkopf nicht mehr stören, also gleich das Vorderrad mit einbinden in das System


schade dass Du sowas von gar keine Info dazu rausrückst, denn die Einbindung der Bremse hätte ich interessiert.
Wie die auf Dauer funktionier en soll.
Denn bei meiner Karre geht - wenn der Motor nicht läuft - nur die Feststellbremse und das ist die ersten Male recht unspaßig ohne Betriebsbremse, bis mans kapiert hat.


----------



## david99 (6. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin ja auf für neues, für Innovationen usw... ich würde auch nicht prinzipiell sagen das KANN nicht gehen, zu schwer, zu geringer Wirkungsgrad, oder was auch immer, DENN: immer wenns in der Vergangenheit was neues tolles gab sagten vorher auch viele das geht nicht...vielleicht hat da jemand eine Idee an die wir nicht im Entferntesten gedacht haben, dennoch => WARUM wurde dieser Thread noch nicht geschlossen? 

Hier ist ja in 4 Jahren NICHTS bei rumgekommen, außer Geschwafel...   Selten einen Thread gesehen in dem jemand seine Mitleser 4 Jahre lang zum Narren gehalten hat.


----------



## Grinsekatz (6. Juni 2010)

Wer richtig fetz braucht geht ins 3dCenter-Forum,dort gehts zwar nicht um Bikes...aber Action bzw. Hirnf!ck(ooops)gibts dort satt

Ebenfalls sollte dieser Fred eine Kultauszeichnung bekommen.

Aber im Ernst,die Idee,oder das was man sich so ungefähr darunter vorstellen darf ist prinzipiell interessant.Die Erde war schliesslich auch mal flach,nu isse rund.

Doch der Aufruf vom Fredstarter war von vornherein zum Scheitern verurteilt:Grosse Welle,null Info,Konsequenz:Unzufriedenheit der Leser,gepaart mit viel Ego auf beiden Seiten,und unsägliches Jammern vom Starter.

Schuld sind niemals die anderen,sondern immer man selbst.Andernfalls würde das bedeuten das du die Macht über dein Leben in andere Hände gibst.
Keine schöne Vorstellung finde ich.

Also was erwartest du,das dir blind jemand Geld zur Verfügung stellt?Wenn deine Idee wirklich funzen sollte hast du offensichlich nicht genug Energie in die Sache gesteckt,ins Jammern aber sehr wohl.Klickts?
Ned böse gemeint Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung...


----------



## Mehrdad (11. Juni 2010)

david99 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja auf für neues, für Innovationen usw... ich würde auch nicht prinzipiell sagen das KANN nicht gehen, zu schwer, zu geringer Wirkungsgrad, oder was auch immer, DENN: immer wenns in der Vergangenheit was neues tolles gab sagten vorher auch viele das geht nicht...vielleicht hat da jemand eine Idee an die wir nicht im Entferntesten gedacht haben, dennoch => WARUM wurde dieser Thread noch nicht geschlossen?
> 
> Hier ist ja in 4 Jahren NICHTS bei rumgekommen, außer Geschwafel...   Selten einen Thread gesehen in dem jemand seine Mitleser 4 Jahre lang zum Narren gehalten hat.



Dies ist/war nie meine Absicht. Es tut mir leid, dass du den Eindruck hast..

Vielen Dank nochmals für Eure Interesse und das ist richtig, dass hier keiner in 4 Jahren weiter gekommen ist.

Wie ich es schon so oft erwähnt habe, das system ist nur für niedrigen Druck und Geschwingigkeit. Ich glaube nicht, dass es für Motorantriebe geeignet ist...Und genau diese Spizifikation macht es so "effektiv". Aber vielleicht kann man das in die Steuerung einsetzen???

Ich möchte es, wenn überhaupt, das System erst in Fahrrädern sehen. Diesmal sollen wir in Fhürung sein...technologisch.

Man darf ja bekanntlich träume? Ich meine, wenn man schon verhindert ist und erstmal nicht weiterkommt.

Liebe Grüsse
M.


----------



## Mehrdad (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo deutschsprachige two-wheel Rock'n Roller dieser Welt, Jetzt möchte ich mehr über meine Entwürfe/ Ideen erzählen.

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren sehr viel über Hydraulik Recherchiert und immerwieder festgestellt, dass niemand sich ernsthaft damit befasst hat, andere Antriebsmöglichkeiten zu entwickeln um Zylinder zu ersetzen. Meiner Meinung sind Zylinder-Akkus. nicht wirklich effizient. So konzentrierte ich mich auf ein System, das praktisch wie ein Kettenantrieb arbeitet, nur mit Hydro anstatt Metal. Vorteile wären, ein komplett geschlossenes Antriebs- und Brems-System, das einfach zu bedienen und Dreck und Crash unempfindlich ist. So ein Bike kann man auch entspannter Verleihen. Scheelifte werden dann überall ganzjährlich laufen und "Anfänger" haben die Möglichkeit mit anständigen Mountainbikes zu lernen.....usw. usw.

Zum Design:

kein Zylinder, direkte Kraft übertragung durch "Liquid Chain"-Schlauch. Geber Turbine, Nehmer Turbine, Bremsen durch Verhinderung der Flüssigkeit, Schaltung durch Veränderung des Turbinvolumes...Usw.

Das System braucht keine dicken Schläuche und Akkus. etc., weil es mit niedrigem Druck arbeitet und Hitze wird auch nicht Erwähnenswert sein.

Da nichts dergleichen auf'em Markt gibt, muss alles spezifisch entwickelt werden. Ist aber einfach und machbar.

Vielleicht zu einfach, dass ein Schlauer darauf gekommen wäre???

Ach ja, es wird 1A funzen denn, wie gesagt, es ist sooo einfach.

Gruss


----------



## FlatterAugust (16. Januar 2011)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Turbine



Wenigstens haste jetzt schon einen Prototypen fertig. Ich glaube, deine Idee bekommt jetzt neuen Schwung.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrdad (16. Januar 2011)

Hi, ist schon inklusive.

Gruss

Mehrdad


----------



## Mehrdad (16. Januar 2011)

swiss schrieb:


> Baut lieber mal ne hydraulische schaltung.



Sorry, das war meine Antwort hierzu.


----------



## bastelfreak (16. Januar 2011)

Sorry, gibts schon:

"Liquid Chain"-Schlauch


----------



## Mehrdad (16. Januar 2011)

Ha Ha, und ich habe bei nah einen leichten schock bekommen.


----------



## Mehrdad (23. Januar 2011)

Was denn, was denn? Erwartet Ihr ernsthaft, dass ich meine Entwürfe veröffentliche???

HHHHmmm, vielleicht einen??? Mal überlegen.

Nee, ich glaube dann würde jeder wenigstens den Kern meiner Idee verstehen. Und dann, was habe ich davon?

Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, ein Hydro Ing. hat ein paar der Skizzen gesehen und sie für inovativ und machbar gehalten.


----------



## Piktogramm (23. Januar 2011)

Dann mach doch


----------



## Res-q (23. Januar 2011)

Und das sollgut sein? Normal werden Turbokupplungen eingesetzt um ein sanftes anlaufen zu ermöglichen.

Ich, und ich glaub die restlichen radfahrer auch. Fänds nicht so prall wenn ich erstmal voll ins leere latsche und dann langsam anfange Die Abtriebswelle mitzuschleppen. 
Das du du immer einen Schlupf haben musst ist dir auch klar?

Kannst ja mal was zeigen wie du dir das vorstellst.


----------



## speedy_j (23. Januar 2011)

isser das?

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/immer-am-hang-entlang/v_default,420626.html


----------



## Mehrdad (25. Januar 2011)

Jemand hat eine super einfache Form des "Liquid-Chain" gebaut !!!

Hier kann man in etwa verstehen, was ich entworfen habe; http://www.hydraulicpumpsmotors.com/2011/01/24/hose-pumps-6/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (25. Januar 2011)

ich sage : Dialysegerät super neue Erfindung 



Mehrdad schrieb:


> Jemand hat eine super einfache Form des "Liquid-Chain" gebaut !!!
> 
> Hier kann man in etwa verstehen, was ich entworfen habe; http://www.hydraulicpumpsmotors.com/2011/01/24/hose-pumps-6/


----------



## BommelMaster (25. Januar 2011)

geht das hier immer noch weiter?

falls du eine tolle idee hast:

bau doc heinen prototypen - investier in patente, und v erkauf sie dann, als hier rumzujammern, dass dich alle nur ausbeuten wollen.


----------



## esmirald_h (25. Januar 2011)

leider wird nur gegackert und kein Ei gelegt.



BommelMaster schrieb:


> geht das hier immer noch weiter?
> 
> falls du eine tolle idee hast:
> 
> bau doc heinen prototypen - investier in patente, und v erkauf sie dann, als hier rumzujammern, dass dich alle nur ausbeuten wollen.


----------



## siq (25. Januar 2011)

für das dass Du schon fast 5 Jahre an diesem Projekt herumwerkelst(laberst) ist doch erschreckend wenig bis gar nichts zu Stande gekommen. Wenn Du mal mit Deinem imaginären Antrieb dann in 4Tagen von Berlin nach Paris gestrampelt bist, kannst Du ja dann berichten wie es gelaufen ist damit.


----------



## franzherta (25. Januar 2011)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *swiss*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gibts schon
http://www.5rot.com/startseite.html


----------



## siq (25. Januar 2011)

franzherta schrieb:


> Gibts schon
> http://www.5rot.com/startseite.html



gibt's eben nicht mehr. Der Typ der die in aufwendigster Kleinserie manuell gebaut hat, hat jetzt die Schnauze voll davon. Vielleicht gibt's die mal von einem grossen Anbieter zu kaufen. Wer weiss schon ob er die Patente, falls es dann überhaupt welche davon gibt, nicht irgend an den höchstbietenden verhökert.  

Abgesehen davon halte ich die mal von Canyon vorgestellte leichte 3fach Planetengeriebehinterradnabe in Kombi einer herkömmlichen Kassette und Schaltwerk (aber dafür eines mit kurzem knackigen Käfig) für das derzeit vielversprechenste System.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastelfreak (25. Januar 2011)

siq schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Abgesehen davon halte ich die mal von Canyon vorgestellte leichte 3fach Planetengeriebehinterradnabe in Kombi einer herkömmlichen Kassette und Schaltwerk (aber dafür eines mit kurzem knackigen Käfig) für das derzeit vielversprechenste System.



Es ist das unsinnigste System. Was bringt es mir das komplette Gewicht der Schaltung am Hinterrad zu haben? Wenn schon, dann Getriebe im Hauptrahmen, mit den zugehörigen Nachteilen. Aber Kettenschaltung plus Nabenschaltung und alles am Hinterrad ist doch ein gackender Kackesel, da hat man das gesamte Gewicht der Schaltung im Hinterrad und einen doppelt schlechten Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## siq (25. Januar 2011)

naja, das Mehrgewicht der Hinterradgetriebnabe soll sich sehr in Grenzen halten. Wenn es Kackschwer ist, dann hast Du recht, dann wäre es unsinnig. Aber in "leicht" würde die Sache anders aussehen. Das Prinzip ist jedenfalls schon mal interessant. Mal schauen was wirklich kommt und wie schwer es dann werden wird.


----------



## DarkGreen (25. Januar 2011)

"3 Fach Planetenradgetriebe + normale Kasette und kurzes Schaltwerk in "leicht" "
gibts auch schon: von SRAM nennt sich Dual Drive nur das "leicht" deckt sich vielleicht bei dem nicht mit deinen Vorstellungen


----------



## Mehrdad (25. Januar 2011)

*SACHS*, kennt das noch jemand??? Anfang 1990er haben sie so ein System im Angebot...hat sich nicht bewährt...zu anfällig für offroading. Sah komisch aus.

Sram hat das übernommen wie vieles mehr, als sie Sachs übernommen haben.

Sachs Ketten waren die absolut besten Ketten auf'm Markt und jetzt heissen sie SRAM. Auch so die Schaltwerke. Obwohl ich muss zugeben, dass ich Shadow noch nicht probiert habe....sieht gut aus...ich meine das Konzept.

Ich wollte es nur klarstellen.


----------



## siq (25. Januar 2011)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Sachs Ketten waren die absolut besten Ketten auf'm Markt und jetzt heissen sie SRAM. Auch so die Schaltwerke. Obwohl ich muss zugeben, dass ich Shadow noch nicht probiert habe....sieht gut aus...ich meine das Konzept.
> 
> Ich wollte es nur klarstellen.



Also dass Sachs einst von SRAM übernommen worden ist, weiss ja nun mittlerweile jeder der noch weiss das es Sachs mal gab. 
Abgesehen davon sind die SRAM Ketten auch nicht besser oder schlechter wie die Shimanos. Die Beste 9fach Kette am Markt kommt meiner Meinung nach aber von keinem der beiden. Die kommt nämlich von Campa und heisst UD9. Das beste Kettenschloss hingegen, namens PowerLink kommt aber immer noch von SRAM.

Nur weil die Idee mit der 3fach Getriebenabe alt ist, heisst das ja noch lange nicht dass das nicht zum taugen kommen kann. Wie gesagt wenn sich das Mehrgewicht in Grenzen hält, wäre das jedenfalls ein Fortschritt und erst noch fast überall nachrüstbar.


----------



## svenji94 (28. Januar 2011)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Ich wünsche uns MTBers, dass es klappt!
> 
> M.


 
ey Kollega wo kann isch deine Erfindung kaufen tun?


----------



## svenji94 (28. Januar 2011)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Ich danke Euch allen trotz allem, da über 11,000 clicks hier und auf anderen Sites, sind sehr tragend.
> !!!


 
Die klicken nur weil du so lustisch bist


----------



## inonoob (14. Februar 2011)

Hey

also wegen denn hydraulischen Getriebe. Ja sie sind stufenlos auslegbar ABER Das Probleme ist der Grotten schlechte Wirkungsgrad. Es wird sich um eine pumpen, Motor System halten. der an 4 stellen Leistung verliert. 

Kurbel =>nü(mec/hyd)=> pumpe=>nü(vol)=>leitung=>nü(vol)=>
 motor=>nü(hdy/mec)=>nabe 

nü(hydraulisch, mechanisch) ungefähr bei 0,95  , nü( volumetrische ) ungefähr bei 0,80 bis 0,90 

sprich 
Pab ( leistung also am hintern rad) / Pan ( leistungan der kurbel)= nü(vol)²*nü(hydr/mech)²

hier Pab/Pan von 60 % , 40% gehen in wärme flöten. Eine kette hat da denn Vorteil 95 % der Leistung ans Hinterrad zu bringen. Und nicht zu vergesse die masse die so eine pumpe Motor Getriebe hat. Und noch den Umwelt Aspekt. Es gib speziell naturalistische Ester, wie für die Waldmaschinen aber diese weisen ein negatives verhalte auf die Lebensdauer der Bauteile auf.

mfg Ino


----------



## Mehrdad (15. Februar 2011)

Hi, alles, was ich dazu sagen kann ist Wiederholung. neue Werkstoffe, die in meinem zylinderfreien System Reibung praktisch komplett eliminieren...low-speed, low-pressure. Keine aufwendige Dichtungen, die kraft kosten, übrigens die hat man auch bei Ketten.....usw. usw...

Die Sache ist die, so lange so ein system nicht entwickelt ist, wird's nur Spekulationen geben.

Ich habe in den letzten Jahern viele Lösungen für verschiedensten eve. Problemen des Systems gefunden und habe den Eindruck, dass die Hydro-Technik, wie bei Auto-Industrie, mindestens 100 Jahre alte Technik verwendet...seit Jahren höre ich immerwieder die alte hydro-tech-retorik. Aber weltweit traut sich keiner ran an das neue....Tja, was soll ich sagen...diese faule Mentalität wird uns zu Grunde richten und daran sind wir uns alle einig oder gibts noch Idioten, die denken, dass wir weiter so verfahren können???

Dank für Feed-Back


----------



## bobons (15. Februar 2011)

Hast DU denn schon mal etwas aufgebaut und Testläufe durchgeführt? Oder ein Patent angemeldet? 
Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum Du immer wieder hier reinschreibst, glaubst Du es kommt jemand auf Dich zu und steckt Dir mal eben 100.000 Euro in die Tasche damit Du etwas bauen kannst was nebelumhüllt ist und nur aus leeren Worthülsen besteht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (15. Februar 2011)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> ...neue Werkstoffe, die in meinem zylinderfreien System Reibung praktisch komplett eliminieren...low-speed, low-pressure. Keine aufwendige Dichtungen, die kraft kosten....
> 
> ...Ich habe in den letzten Jahern viele Lösungen für verschiedensten eve. Problemen des Systems gefunden und habe den Eindruck, dass die Hydro-Technik, wie bei Auto-Industrie, mindestens 100 Jahre alte Technik verwendet...seit Jahren höre ich immerwieder die alte hydro-tech-retorik. Aber weltweit traut sich keiner ran an das neue....Tja, was soll ich sagen...diese faule Mentalität wird uns zu Grunde richten und daran sind wir uns alle einig oder gibts noch Idioten, die denken, dass wir weiter so verfahren können???
> 
> Dank für Feed-Back



mehrdad, da du ja jahrelange erfahrung mit hydrodynamik hast, müsstest du ja wissen, dass die verluste bei einem pumpen-turbinensystem nicht von festkörperreibung stammen, sondern von flüssigkeitsreibung. einfach auf grund des wirkprinzips. neue werkstoffe bringen da ja auch nichts.

welche vorteile hat das system denn gegenüber einem getrieberahmen ala nicolai mit carbon drive? und jetzt komm mir nicht mit gewicht. das argument zieht bei so lauwarmen ideen nicht.

gruß


----------



## Der Physiker (15. Februar 2011)

Ich nehme an Merhdad hat Flüssigkeiten gefunden die bis 360 K Suprafluid sind. Er leider wurde sein Erfolg vom Nobelpreiskomitee ignoriert. Er steht im übrigen kurz davor die Energiebprobleme durch sein Perpetuum Mobile zu lösen.


----------



## siq (15. Februar 2011)

selbst im PKW Bereich (der eigentlichen Hochdomäne von Hydroantrieben) haben die hydraulischen klassischen Drehmomentwandler einen bekackten Wirkungsgrad (desshalb auch die mechanische Überbrückung bei hoher Last) und werden zunehmend abgelöst durch automatisierte Getriebe (sequenziell mit elektronischer Kupplung oder Doppelkupplung). Sowas wiegt weniger, ist wesentlich kleiner bzw. kompakter, hat viel weniger Wärmeverluste (und damit einen Verbrauchsvorteil), weniger Kosten auch durch weniger Wartungintervalle etc.etc. Hydraulik als Getriebeersatz ist daher völlig ungeeignet und wird das auch bleiben, da kann Du sicher sein. Anders herum wird erst ein Schuh daraus, nämlich kompaktere, immer leichtere und Leistungstärkere Getriebe zu entwickeln. Und genau das passiert gegenwärtig in etlichen Branchen. Das ist der eigentliche Grund wesshalb sich auch kein Schwein für den Hydrokrams interessiert. Sieh es endlich ein, es taugt einfach nix .......


----------



## dkc-live (15. Februar 2011)

ohhh mann. wird immer besser hier.


----------



## Docker (15. Februar 2011)

Mehrdad Schwurbelte:


> Hi, alles, was ich dazu sagen kann ist Wiederholung. neue Werkstoffe, die in meinem zylinderfreien System Reibung praktisch komplett eliminieren...low-speed, low-pressure. Keine aufwendige Dichtungen, die kraft kosten, übrigens die hat man auch bei Ketten.....usw. usw...


 
So, So!

Nachdem du es in fast 5 Jahren, wegen Geld bzw Know-How-Mangel und nicht vorhandener Unterstützung durch die Industrie, 

nicht hingekriegt hast einen Lauffähigen Prototypen zu bauen, willst du uns jetzt erzählen, 
du hättest einen SuperduperreibungslosenNasatauglichen Werkstoff erfunden und könntest damit alle Probleme der Welt lösen.

Ja Ne, is klar

Gruß Doc


----------



## Mehrdad (15. Februar 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Hast DU denn schon mal etwas aufgebaut und Testläufe durchgeführt? Oder ein Patent angemeldet?
> Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum Du immer wieder hier reinschreibst, glaubst Du es kommt jemand auf Dich zu und steckt Dir mal eben 100.000 Euro in die Tasche damit Du etwas bauen kannst was nebelumhüllt ist und nur aus leeren Worthülsen besteht?



Das wäre zwar "OK" aber ich brauche eigentlich jemanden, der mir ein anständiges *R&D-Team* zu Verfügung stellt.

Wie zig mal schon erwähnt, ich bin nur ein "überqualifizierter" Mechaniker und kein Konstrukteur. Leider...also Kinder bleibt in der Schule und lernet.

Peace !!!


----------



## siq (15. Februar 2011)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Wie zig mal schon erwähnt, ich bin nur ein "überqualifizierter" Mechaniker und kein Konstrukteur.



Prinzipiell hat sich dieser Fred damit auch gleich erledigt und erklärt wessalb seit fast 5Jahren nix dabei herausgekommen ist.


----------



## bastelfreak (15. Februar 2011)

siq schrieb:


> selbst im PKW Bereich (der eigentlichen Hochdomäne von Hydroantrieben) haben die hydraulischen klassischen Drehmomentwandler einen bekackten Wirkungsgrad (desshalb auch die mechanische Überbrückung bei hoher Last) und werden zunehmend abgelöst durch automatisierte Getriebe (sequenziell mit elektronischer Kupplung oder Doppelkupplung). Sowas wiegt weniger, ist wesentlich kleiner bzw. kompakter, hat viel weniger Wärmeverluste (und damit einen Verbrauchsvorteil), weniger Kosten auch durch weniger Wartungintervalle etc.etc. Hydraulik als Getriebeersatz ist daher völlig ungeeignet und wird das auch bleiben, da kann Du sicher sein. Anders herum wird erst ein Schuh daraus, nämlich kompaktere, immer leichtere und Leistungstärkere Getriebe zu entwickeln. Und genau das passiert gegenwärtig in etlichen Branchen. Das ist der eigentliche Grund wesshalb sich auch kein Schwein für den Hydrokrams interessiert. Sieh es endlich ein, es taugt einfach nix .......



An solchen Ingenieuren wie dir, die sogar studiert haben , wird die Deutschland zugrunde gehen  

Genau nämlich so isses!!!
Gib es doch zu, du bist Mitglied bei AlQuaida den Templern und den Illuminaten


----------



## siq (15. Februar 2011)

weder bin ich Ing, oder habe studiert im eigentlichen Sinne, bin auch nicht Deutscher und wohne schon gar nicht in Deutschland, noch weiss ich was Du mit dem ganzen Rest an Anspielungen sonst noch aussagen willst. Ausserdem wüsste ich auch nicht was Dein Posting irgendwie mit dem ominösen imaginären Hydraulikantrieb zu tun hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrdad (15. Februar 2011)

siq schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hat sich dieser Fred damit auch gleich erledigt und erklärt wessalb seit fast 5Jahren nix dabei herausgekommen ist.



Hi Sigi, warum denn so eilig alter ??? Wir werden grade erst warm. 

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass meine absolute Lieblingstätigkeit jeglicher Form des Marathons ist ?

An 2. Stelle kommt Schrauben.

Peace Dude...you should chill a little !


----------



## bastelfreak (15. Februar 2011)

Ok, ich nehms zurück.


----------



## jan84 (15. Februar 2011)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Das wäre zwar "OK" aber ich brauche eigentlich jemanden, der mir ein anständiges *R&D-Team* zu Verfügung stellt.
> 
> Wie zig mal schon erwähnt, ich bin nur ein "überqualifizierter" Mechaniker und kein Konstrukteur. Leider...also Kinder bleibt in der Schule und lernet.
> 
> Peace !!!



Das Problem ist, dass ein "anständiges R&D Team" *ziemlich* schnell die erwähnten 100k Euro aufgefressen hat...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## siq (16. Februar 2011)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Hi Sigi, warum denn so eilig alter ??? Wir werden grade erst warm.
> 
> Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass meine absolute Lieblingstätigkeit jeglicher Form des Marathons ist ?
> 
> ...



übrigens betreffend "nicht studierter usw." wollte ich keinefalls abschätzig klingen, falls das so angekommen sein sollte. Sehr viele der schlauesten Erfindungen wurde gerade nicht von Akademikern entwicklet. 

Jedoch etwas mehr Speed und Konkretisierungsfortschritte, auch mit all Deinen sonstigen Tätigkeiten, solltest Du mittlerweile in der ganzen Zeit schon bewerkstelligt haben.


----------



## assi-toni (16. Februar 2011)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> ...diese faule Mentalität wird uns zu Grunde richten



deine faule Mentalität wird dich zugrunde richten.

was sind denn das für neue Werkstoffe von denen zu schreibst?


----------



## dkc-live (16. Februar 2011)

warum gest du damit nicht an eine uni und vegibst die entwicklung als projektarbeit. kostet nix du hast die entwürfe und die auslegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrdad (17. Februar 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> warum gest du damit nicht an eine uni und vegibst die entwicklung als projektarbeit. kostet nix du hast die entwürfe und die auslegung.



Danke für Eure Tipps aber dabei ist nichts mögliches, das ich schon nicht mehrfach versucht habe...Tja es ist nicht einfach ohne detailierte Entwürfe und Berechnungen. Ich habe bei Nahe wieder angefangen zu studieren...leider die Finanzen.

Ride hard und denk daran, dass schnellere Körper mehr Energie haben als stative.


----------



## dkc-live (17. Februar 2011)

wenn du es versucht hättest, wüsstest du es besser.


----------



## esmirald_h (18. Februar 2011)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Tipps aber dabei ist nichts mögliches, das ich schon nicht mehrfach versucht habe...Tja es ist nicht einfach *ohne detailierte Entwürfe *und Berechnungen. Ich habe bei Nahe wieder angefangen zu studieren...leider die Finanzen.
> 
> Ride hard und denk daran, dass schnellere Körper mehr Energie haben als stative.



ohne Worte


----------



## bobons (18. Februar 2011)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> ...dass schnellere Körper mehr Energie haben als stative.



Ist ja logisch...













Aber bleib dran an der Sache, das wird noch was Großes. Nur durch solchen Erfindertum und Hartnäckigkeit haben neue Konzepte eine Chance!


----------



## Deleted 14694 (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe hier schon mal was in diesen Thread geschrieben zu Mehrdads Idee, das war ganz zu Anfang, also Mai 2006 etwa!

Bis heute hat er es anscheinend, wie er selbst schreibt, nicht geschafft, seine bahnbrechenden Ideen mal auf ein Blatt Papier zu zeichnen. Weil er ein armer, aber ,,verkannter & überqualifizierter Mechaniker" ist!

Ich kann solche Geschichten immer nicht glauben. Ein Packen Kopierpapier kostet 4 , dazu nen paar verschiedene Bleistifte, nen Maßstabslineal, nen Zirkel, nen Dreieck und nen Winkelmesser. Sollte alles in allem nicht mehr als 25  kosten.

Und schon gehts los mit den detaillierten Zeichnungen. Wenn Du, Mehrdad, wirklich überqualifiziert bist und einen Blick hast für diese Idee, dann kannst Du das auch aufzeichnen! 

Und wenn da wirklich was hintersteckt, dann findet man auch jemanden, der sich das anschaut und was dazu sagt.

Ohne jede Zeichnung irgendwo Klinken zu putzen, nur mit ner mündlichen Idee eines angeblichen Superantriebs, das kann gar nicht klappen!

Diese Märchen mit den Firmen a´la Nicolai, oder irgendwelche Unis, die Angst bekommen haben, weil Deine Idee sie wirtschaftlich vernichten könnte, glaubst Du doch selbst nicht, Mehrdad??!!
Das muss ja so ne Art Warpantrieb oder so sein!

Mehrdad, wenn Du wirklich was nettes hast, biete ich Dir an, dass ich mit meinem Chef (Fahrradshop) und nem befreundeten Dipl.Ing. vorbeikomme.

Wir schauen uns alles an und sehen dann, ob man da was draus machen kann! Was sagst Du dazu?


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. Februar 2011)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> ...ich bin nur ein "überqualifizierter" Mechaniker...



So so. Umso unverständlicher deine Hydraulik Illusionen. Man könnte auch sagen: Spinnereien.

Ab wann ist denn ein Mechaniker "überqualifiziert"?


----------



## Hufi (18. Februar 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ab wann ist denn ein Mechaniker "überqualifiziert"?



Diese Frage beschäftigt mich auch schon eine Weile


----------



## kungfu (18. Februar 2011)

Ich bin wirklich froh diesen Thread "der Zukunft" gefunden zu haben !
Folgendes, ich stecke hier im Jahr 2011 mit meinem DeLorean fest. Zu gleichen Zeit (nur 25 Jahre früher) macht sich ein Kumpel an meinen Torte ran. Ihr versteht also das ich dringend back to home muss ! Helfen könntet ihr mir mit oben beschriebener Erfindung oder 29655 9 Volt Block Batterien. Als Gegenleistung gibt es ein Skate Board OHNE physische Bodenberührung.

Hilfe !

Gruss
k.


----------



## Deleted 14694 (18. Februar 2011)

kungfu schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich froh diesen Thread "der Zukunft" gefunden zu haben !
> Folgendes, ich stecke hier im Jahr 2011 mit meinem DeLorean fest. Zu gleichen Zeit (nur 25 Jahre früher) macht sich ein Kumpel an meinen Torte ran. Ihr versteht also das ich dringend back to home muss ! Helfen könntet ihr mir mit oben beschriebener Erfindung oder 29655 9 Volt Block Batterien. Als Gegenleistung gibt es ein Skate Board OHNE physische Bodenberührung.
> 
> Hilfe !
> ...



Deine 9-V-Blockbatterien schaffen aber leider nicht die erforderlichen 1,21 Gigawatt Leistung!!!

Ich könnte Dir jedoch mit etwas Helium 3, einigen Dilizium-Kristallen sowie einer kleinen Flasche Antimaterie aushelfen. Damit wärst Du in der Lage, sogar so nach Hause zu kommen, dass Du die Geburt Deines Kumpels, der Deine Torte auffrisst, verhindern kannst!


----------



## kungfu (19. Februar 2011)

Oder so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrdad (20. Februar 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ab wann ist denn ein Mechaniker "überqualifiziert"?


.

Das weiss ich auch nicht aber dauernd lese ich dieses Wort in den Job-Absagen, die ich fleissig kassiere. Ich glaube das hat eiwas mit meinem höhen Alter von 50+ zu tun??? Wer ich bin und, was zu schaffen vermag, geht dabei völlig runter.

Ich glaube aber, dass einer in Rad-Branche schon ab dann überquali. ist, wenn er/sie einen Fahrradreifen sachgemäss auf eine Felge ziehen kann. Das können nähmlich sehr wenige deutschlandweit und in Berlin...Tja ??? Hab keinen getroffen ausser er/sie ist von mir trainiert.


----------



## Mehrdad (20. Februar 2011)

Topotec schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe hier schon mal was in diesen Thread geschrieben zu Mehrdads Idee, das war ganz zu Anfang, also Mai 2006 etwa!
> 
> ...



Hi, wie schon erwähnt, skizzen, die die Idee technisch veranschaulich machen, habe ich viele. Technische Entwürfe fehlen. 

Was heisst hier,"wenn ich WIRKLICH Hilfe brauche??? Natürlich brauche ich Hilfe...Das hier ist ein Hilfeschrei ! Und wie gesagt, werde ich, gegen entsprechende Sicherheiten, alles vorlegen und erklären ! Mehr kann ich momentan nicht. Ich Schwör's Alter.

Wenn Du Möglichkeiten hast??? Let's Rock. 

Gruss


----------



## speedy_j (20. Februar 2011)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> .
> 
> Das weiss ich auch nicht aber dauernd lese ich dieses Wort in den Job-Absagen, die ich fleissig kassiere. Ich glaube das hat eiwas mit meinem höhen Alter von 50+ zu tun??? Wer ich bin und, was zu schaffen vermag, geht dabei völlig runter.



vielleicht bewirbst du dich auf die falschen stellen



Mehrdad schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber, dass einer in Rad-Branche schon ab dann überquali. ist, wenn er/sie einen Fahrradreifen sachgemäss auf eine Felge ziehen kann. Das können nähmlich sehr wenige deutschlandweit und in Berlin...Tja ??? Hab keinen getroffen ausser er/sie ist von mir trainiert.



alles klar, deswegen reisst es förmlich jeden den reifen von der felge wenn er auch nur ein wenig einlenkt.
vielleicht hindert dich auch nur deine großkotzigkeit, gepaart mit deiner faulen mentalität und dem heißen sprüche klopfen daran, etwas zu bewirken. denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## svenji94 (20. Februar 2011)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> .
> 
> Das weiss ich auch nicht aber dauernd lese ich dieses Wort in den Job-Absagen, die ich fleissig kassiere. Ich glaube das hat eiwas mit meinem höhen Alter von 50+ zu tun???


 
Also wenn deine Bewerbungen genauso sind, wie dein wirres und unlesbares Geschreibsel hier im Forum, dann wundert mich das nicht. Schonmal nachgedacht, dir einen Duden zu kaufen und auf die Zeichenseztzung zu achten? Weißt du, 3 Fragezeichen zum beenden eines Satzes kommen nicht in allen Personalabteilungen besonders gut an. Denk mal darüber nach.


----------



## dkc-live (20. Februar 2011)

ich habs schon gesagt wie es fast kostenlos geht.. aber naja wenn man überqualifiziert ist gehts natürlich schwerer


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Februar 2011)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ich glaube aber, dass einer in Rad-Branche schon ab dann überquali. ist, wenn er/sie einen Fahrradreifen sachgemäss auf eine Felge ziehen kann. Das können nähmlich sehr wenige deutschlandweit und in Berlin...Tja ??? Hab keinen getroffen ausser er/sie ist von mir trainiert.



Das glaube ich nicht. Ich kenne hier (am Bodden) schon zwei, die das können. Keiner würde sich selbst als überqualifiziert bezeichen. Ich würde mal behaupten, überqualifiziert ist man nur, wenn man nichts draus macht. Also quasi sinnlos qualifiziert. Ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## Mehrdad (21. Februar 2011)

Völlig richtig.

Du verstehst, dass ich mich irronisch "überquali" nenne, weil die meisten Job-Absagen so begründet sind. Das verstehe ich auch nicht, wie ein Mechaniker überquali sein kann?

Happy trails boys and gals


----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (21. Februar 2011)

-


----------



## 30lo (21. Februar 2011)

... to be continued...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## u-vee (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Habe gerade diesen famosen Thread gefunden und bin völlig begeistert. Sagenhafter Unterhaltungswert, vor allem in der wilden Anfangszeit! 

Lasst mich raten... eine kleine Schlauchpumpe am Tretlager, eine zweite in der Hinterradnabe, die jedoch als Hydraulikmotor betrieben wird (also durch den Druck im Schlauchsegment den Rotor antreibt). Das Ganze verbunden mit einem 0-förmigen endlosen Schlauch, deswegen sind auch keine Dichtungen nötig (wie Meister M ja auch sagte). Wegen der Reibung die Rotoren am besten mit Rollen statt mit simplen Nocken, und am besten nur zwei... das passt dann auch dazu, dass die Kraftübertragung nicht unbedingt für hohe Geschwindigkeiten geeignet ist. Ja?

Wer nicht weiß, wie eine Schlauchpumpe funktioniert, kann z.B. mal hier nachschauen: http://www.gertec-gmbh.de/deutsch/produkt-schlauchpumpe.htm

So eine Kraftübertragung fürs Bike könnte man aber testhalber schon mal bauen. Die Pumpen sind in unterschiedlichen Größen seit Jahrzehnten handelsüblich, man müsste also mitnichten jedes Einzelteil extra fertigen.

Grüsse


----------



## Piktogramm (21. Februar 2011)

Damit kommt man doch aber nicht auf die versprochenen 101% Wirkungsgrad


----------



## J.O (21. Februar 2011)

Doch wenn man 4 Stück nimmt kommt das schon hin.


----------



## Piktogramm (21. Februar 2011)

GEIL ich steh dann mal morgen beim Patentamt an wenns aufmacht


----------



## foenfrisur (21. Februar 2011)

für nen gediegenen liteviller ist das dann aber nicht mehr oder?


----------



## J.O (21. Februar 2011)

Doch doch es wird ein Sondermodell mit unbekanntem Liefertermin geben, das kostet dann zwar etwas viel mehr, doch nichts ist teuer als Ungewissheit.
Eines weis man aber jetzt schon dieses Spezielle Modell wird besser, leichter und stabiler sein als alles was die Konkurrenz zu bieten hat + 102% Wirkungsgrad durch ein Spezial fluid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (22. Februar 2011)

quatsch, da kommt bestimmt eh wieder handelsübliches oil-of-trolloff rein und uns verkaufen sie es dann als eis des klumbumbus..


----------



## J.O (22. Februar 2011)

Das ist natürlich alles streng Geheim aber es gibt erste Bilder vom Special Fluid


----------



## Mehrdad (22. Februar 2011)

u-vee schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> Habe gerade diesen famosen Thread gefunden und bin völlig begeistert. Sagenhafter Unterhaltungswert, vor allem in der wilden Anfangszeit!
> 
> Lasst mich raten... eine kleine Schlauchpumpe am Tretlager, eine zweite in der Hinterradnabe, die jedoch als Hydraulikmotor betrieben wird (also durch den Druck im Schlauchsegment den Rotor antreibt). Das Ganze verbunden mit einem 0-förmigen endlosen Schlauch, deswegen sind auch keine Dichtungen nötig (wie Meister M ja auch sagte). Wegen der Reibung die Rotoren am besten mit Rollen statt mit simplen Nocken, und am besten nur zwei... das passt dann auch dazu, dass die Kraftübertragung nicht unbedingt für hohe Geschwindigkeiten geeignet ist. Ja?
> ...



Hi, danke, sehr interessant und alles schon da gewesen usw. allerdings der Teufel steckt in Detail. Wie macht man aus diesem einfachen Prinzip einen hoch effizienten Fahrrad-Antrieb, der oben drein noch schaltet, bremst usw.?

Ich habe da ein paar Lösungen, die so einfach nicht zu veranschlichen sind. Ein System, das mehr zusammenhängende Komponete aufweist als ein Hydro-Schlauch von einer energieverpulvernden Motor aktivieren zu lassen.

Tipps?...schliess das System, setzt es unter permaneten Druck(compression), eliminiere die Reihbung fast komplett und mach das die Flussigkeitsmenge variiert...also Schaltung und dann noch einiges...wäre es nicht erstrebenswert nicht mehr an das Schalten und die Schaltung denken zu müssen um sich voll auf die Fahrt zu konzentrieren ? Schlammschlacht ohne technische Busse hinterher. Das wäre doch was oder?

Gute Nacht


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. Februar 2011)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Fluid ist das Schwarze. Was ist das Blaue? Etwa das neue, geheime und noch völlig unbekannte Wundermaterial mit Wirkungsgradverdoppler, von dem weiter oben die Rede war?


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. Februar 2011)

Mehrdad, woran liegt es, das es dir in 5 Jahren nicht möglich war, wenigstens ein kleines Funtionsmodell zu erstellen, um deine Theorien zu überprüfen? Ein einigermaßen geschickter (nicht mal überqualifizierter) Mechaniker bekommt sowas auch mit einfachsten Equipment hin.


----------



## EatMyDShorts (22. Februar 2011)

^^das "Fluid" ist Dunkle Materie..


----------



## kungfu (22. Februar 2011)

Luke, ich bin dein Vater ! Deine Mutter gleichzeitig deine Schwester und OBI WAN sowas von schwul*.

Mahlzeit !


----------



## DHK (22. Februar 2011)

Wie stellst du es dir vor die Reibung zu eliminieren?

Nur durch Hoffnung und den Glaube dadran?


----------



## 30lo (22. Februar 2011)

Ich denke er hat da einen ganz eigenen Ansatz die Reibung zu eliminieren: 
Er baut es einfach nicht. Was nicht da ist erzeugt auch keine mechanische Reibung...der Wirkungsgrad auf die Forumsnutzer übersteigt auch die 100%, für jeden Beitrag den Mehrzweck schreibt bekommt er mehrere zurück...


----------



## cubation (10. März 2011)

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben... 


geht lieber Fahrrad fahren !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrdad (11. März 2011)

cubation schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben...
> 
> 
> geht lieber Fahrrad fahren !!!



Hurra hurra, ein Realist unter uns.

Genau das werde ich demnächst tun.

Nichts reinigt die Seele so, wie ein grenzenüberschreitender Ride in der Wildnis.

Ride on


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (15. November 2011)

pünktlich zum feierabend durch  bis morgen!


----------



## Pilatus (14. Februar 2012)

gibts hier eigentlich wieder was neues?


----------



## memphis35 (14. Februar 2012)

Der Mehrdad bringt nichts , der Nagel nichts  . Die Welt geht unter .

Mfg  35


----------



## Poldidrache (14. Februar 2012)

....und ich dachte der nagel-threat ist lustig,....


----------



## Mehrdad (14. Februar 2012)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Der Mehrdad bringt nichts , der Nagel nichts  . Die Welt geht unter .
> 
> Mfg  35



Hi, entschuldige bitte Wiener aber ich kann mir die Frage nicht verkneifen, wie kommt ein Mensch mit solch Glaube, auf "Scapin"-fahren? Das zeugt von Geschmack und Weitsicht nicht zu vergessen Fachwissen, oder habe ich mich bislang geirrt?

Gruss


----------



## memphis35 (14. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn altes italienisches Stahlrohr mein Interesse weckt ,







ist das Interesse an Neuentwicklungen ungebrochen .
Also schau mal das eine deiner Ideen realität werden.

Mfg  35


----------



## Mehrdad (15. Februar 2012)

Wie ????????????????????????

We love Scapin.

Gruss


----------



## vni (15. Februar 2012)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Hallo deutschsprachige two-wheel Rock'n Roller dieser Welt, Jetzt möchte ich mehr über meine Entwürfe/ Ideen erzählen.
> 
> Ich habe in den letzten Jahren sehr viel über Hydraulik Recherchiert und immerwieder festgestellt, dass niemand sich ernsthaft damit befasst hat, andere Antriebsmöglichkeiten zu entwickeln um Zylinder zu ersetzen. Meiner Meinung sind Zylinder-Akkus. nicht wirklich effizient. So konzentrierte ich mich auf ein System, das praktisch wie ein Kettenantrieb arbeitet, nur mit Hydro anstatt Metal. Vorteile wären, ein komplett geschlossenes Antriebs- und Brems-System, das einfach zu bedienen und Dreck und Crash unempfindlich ist. So ein Bike kann man auch entspannter Verleihen. Scheelifte werden dann überall ganzjährlich laufen und "Anfänger" haben die Möglichkeit mit anständigen Mountainbikes zu lernen.....usw. usw.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich als ( Erfinder ??? ) von dem System überzeugt wäre würde ich einen Prototyp bauen und die kosten in kauf nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyewacket (16. Februar 2012)

Geber Turbine = Zahnradpumpe
Nehmer Turbine = Hydraulikmotor
Liquid Chain = Hydraulikschlauch
Verstellung des Volumenstroms = Axialhydraulikpumpe

Leg Dich wieder schlafen, das gibts Alles schon. Bosch-Rexroth, Linde etc haben soviele Varianten dacon, dass sie Kataloge drucken!!

Markus

P.S.: Ich denke hier herrscht höchster Troll-Alarm. Trotzdem lustig!!!!


----------



## Piktogramm (16. Februar 2012)

Das ist es ganz sicher nicht! Er versprach doch Wirkungsgrade weit jenseits dieser Systeme!


----------



## Toolkid (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn man die Wirkungsgrade addiert anstatt zu multiplizieren, kann das schon stimmen.


----------



## Mehrdad (17. Februar 2012)

Pyewacket schrieb:


> Geber Turbine = Zahnradpumpe
> Nehmer Turbine = Hydraulikmotor
> Liquid Chain = Hydraulikschlauch
> Verstellung des Volumenstroms = Axialhydraulikpumpe
> ...



Ja Ja, Trolle, Hammelhetzer und vieles mehr...wir sind echt gut im andere nieder zu machen und böse Titel erfinden. Kein wunder, dass wir Erfinder importieren müssen um dieses Loch zu füllen. Und Die Bayer haben nur Angst, dass die Leute nur noch Fahrrad fahren anstelle von BMWs. Keine Angst, bald werden nur noch Tibeter und gute Schwimmer überleben. Sowohl Autos als auch Räder werden wohl überflüssig. Ich bin ein hervorragender Schwimmer....Und Ihr?

Gruss


----------



## prince67 (17. Februar 2012)

Du hattest jetzt fast 6 Jahre Zeit um deinen revolutionären Antrieb umzusetzen. Ich hab aber noch nichts derartiges von dir gesehen. Selbst mit ALG 4 solltest du in der Zeit genug Geld dafür zusammen gespart oder von deinen Freunden, die dich an ihren Computer lassen, geschnorrt haben.


----------



## Toolkid (17. Februar 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hängt sein Erfinder-Inder im Zoll fest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (17. Februar 2012)

in drei Sätzen alles gesagt




prince67 schrieb:


> Du hattest jetzt fast 6 Jahre Zeit um deinen revolutionaren Antrieb umzusetzen. Ich hab aber noch nichts derartiges von dir gesehen. Selbst mit ALG 4 solltest du in der Zeit genug Geld dafür zusammen gespart oder von deinen Freunden, die dich an ihren Computer lassen, geschnorrt haben.


----------



## Mehrdad (17. Februar 2012)

prince67 schrieb:


> Du hattest jetzt fast 6 Jahre Zeit um deinen revolutionären Antrieb umzusetzen. Ich hab aber noch nichts derartiges von dir gesehen. Selbst mit ALG 4 solltest du in der Zeit genug Geld dafür zusammen gespart oder von deinen Freunden, die dich an ihren Computer lassen, geschnorrt haben.



Von einem "Prinzen" kann man ja Realitätsfremdheit erwarten.

Ansonsten Schnauze!!!

Gruss


----------



## prince67 (17. Februar 2012)

Prinzen haben wenigsten Anstand und Manieren.
Das fehlt dir!

EDIT: Wer hat dir die Rock Shox Federgabel finanziert?


----------



## schnellejugend (17. Februar 2012)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Keine Angst, bald werden nur noch Tibeter und gute Schwimmer überleben. Sowohl Autos als auch Räder werden wohl überflüssig. Ich bin ein hervorragender Schwimmer....Und Ihr?
> 
> Gruss



Ich wollte eigentlich gerade schreiben, dass irgendwann genug Witze auf deine Kosten gemacht wurden.


----------



## Mehrdad (17. Februar 2012)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich gerade schreiben, dass irgendwann genug Witze auf deine Kosten gemacht wurden.



Nein mein Freund, die Witze finde ich ouch luschtig, lass sie nur. Aber diese Ignoraz tut ganz schon Weh. Falls Du verstehst, was ich meine?

Gruss


----------



## prince67 (17. Februar 2012)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Nein mein Freund, die Witze finde ich ouch luschtig, lass sie nur. Aber diese Ignoraz tut ganz schon Weh. Falls Du verstehst, was ich meine?
> 
> Gruss


Ignoranz gibt es hier kaum. Wenn du das Ding einmal bauen würdest, gäbe es hier bestimmt einige, die dir das sofort abkaufen würden, wenn es funktioniert. Du baust es aber leider nicht.

Es gibt genügend "Erfinder", die sich für ihre Überzeugung erstmal selbst hoch verschuldet haben bevor sich ihr Produkt auf dem Markt etabliert hat. Du hingegen willst Geld von anderen für dein ungelegtes Ei und beschimpfst die, die das ganze erstmal hinterfragen.


----------



## Mehrdad (17. Februar 2012)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ignoranz gibt es hier kaum. Wenn du das Ding einmal bauen würdest, gäbe es hier bestimmt einige, die dir das sofort abkaufen würden, wenn es funktioniert. Du baust es aber leider nicht.
> 
> Es gibt genügend "Erfinder", die sich für ihre Überzeugung erstmal selbst hoch verschuldet haben bevor sich ihr Produkt auf dem Markt etabliert hat. Du hingegen willst Geld von anderen für dein ungelegtes Ei und beschimpfst die, die das ganze erstmal hinterfragen.



ÄÄÄh, ja ....Du hast Recht.

Gruss


----------



## giles (18. Februar 2012)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Nein !!!
> 
> Meine Entwürfe, die immerhin aufm Papier exsistieren, kann nicht zusammen gebastelt werden.
> 
> ...



Wie soll es dann jemand herstellen, wenn es selbst dir unmöglich ist, es zu basteln? :confused. Auf der Scheibenwelt geht noch was mit Magie.



Mehrdad schrieb:


> Ach ja, danke auch für die "Spenden" -Angebote. Mir ist nicht möglich ein Konto zu eröffen. Warum??? Ich habe hier Arbeitsplätze geschaffen und Loser zum erfolgreichen Geschäftsführer und sonstiges ausgebildet, deshalb werde ich bestraft.
> 
> Love, Peace and happiness for all...specialy Bikers!!!!



Schade, das die anderen nix von deiner Ausbildung gelernt haben, oder haben sie dich überholt ohne Dich einzuholen?


----------



## siq (18. Februar 2012)

sag mal Mehrdad, wie weit bist Du eigentlich überhaupt "schon" mit Deiner "Erfindung" ?


----------



## Mehrdad (19. Februar 2012)

siq schrieb:


> sag mal Mehrdad, wie weit bist Du eigentlich überhaupt "schon" mit Deiner "Erfindung" ?



Na klar, Das musste wohl ja ouch sein....

Kollesch, ick hab nie behauptet irgendetwas erfunden zu haben !

Icke Sehr alte Techniker und verwundert über so genannten Crax, die im Gegenstück von mir Möglichkeiten haben.

Alles, was ich tue ist folgendes; Problemerkennung und technische Lösungen finden. Die Technologie ist seit Jahrhunderte vorhanden und seit zig Jahren auch dat Werkstoff. Ich hab nur das Fachwissen, die zu kombinieren.

Erfinden überlasse ich den Leuten von "HoMo Schmitz" und Co. Und nein ich habe absolut nix gegen Schwule. Es reimt sich nur geilisch...sorry falls ich einen mit meinem Humor beleidigt haben sollte.

Wir brauchen schon sehr lange auch keine Verbrennungs-Motoren oder 
Raketen mehr. Aber hey, die Kids haben Spass an Explosionen und gehen bewusst in ihr Verderben.

Mutternatur bestraft solch kranken Spass mit Ausradierung. 

Meiner persönlicher Hydro-Antrieb ist und bleibt vorerst das Schwimmen.

Das würde ich auch jeden möchte gerne Erfinder empfehlen.

Da wir viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt sind uns gegenseitig fertig zu machen, haben wir anscheinend die Chance verpasst unsere Ärsche zu retten....Die Technik ist seit Ewigkeiten vorhanden...hey was solls, die scheiss Nazis waren weiter als wir heute...jetzt ganz ehrlich. Mir ist das sehr peinlich. Aber das, was wir mit Wulff gemacht haben auch...und nu? Ein Bayer??? Aua....Dumm gelaufen...bald nicht mehr.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrdad (19. Februar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Wie soll es dann jemand herstellen, wenn es selbst dir unmöglich ist, es zu basteln? :confused. Auf der Scheibenwelt geht noch was mit Magie.
> Schade, das die anderen nix von deiner Ausbildung gelernt haben, oder haben sie dich überholt ohne Dich einzuholen?



Du musst ja ein Wunderkind sein, oder? Noch in die Hosen ********n aber schon Blödsinn schreiben.

Oder bischt vielleicht selbst von meiner Wucht getroffen? Autschiiii, hats weh getan? Sorry.


----------



## giles (19. Februar 2012)

Deine Argumente sind einfach nur toll. Danke für deinen Hinweis aufs Hosen********n, ist das dein hydro-Geheimniss ein Häufchen Pupu?  Ich Wunderkind, mitnichten, Monsieur Grosskotz, diesen Job hast du doch schon gepachtet. Pais - Berlin in 3 Tagen per Rad, das ist doch schonmal was, mit deinem neuen Antrieb ist doch schonmal einTag zu sparen, da die gesparte Energie ja in Vortrieb umgesetzt werden könnte.

Feststeht, das GF, welche nix von ihrem Handwerk verstehen geschasst werden. Das ist kein Geheimnis sondern Marktwirtschaft, da zählt eben mehr als nur gross zu erzählen, sondern auch UMSETZUNG der Firmenvisionen, Kosten/Nutzenrechnung und REELLE Tatsachen (Profitorientierung, Überleben der Firma). Willkommen in der Geschäftswelt.

Von deiner Wucht getroffen? Nein, bei Weitem nicht, ich kann solch geistig tieffliegenden Argumenten ausweichen.

Kleiner Tip für dich als Exiliraner, in deiner heimat suchen sie immer alternative embargofreie Technologie, möchtest du es nicht dort versuchen, die benötigten 100k Euro sind doch mit einer Tagesproduktion Öl bereitgestellt.


----------



## memphis35 (19. Februar 2012)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> Na klar, Das musste wohl ja ouch sein....
> 
> Kollesch, ick hab nie behauptet irgendetwas erfunden zu haben !
> 
> ...



Gottseidank ist der Freigang / Urlaub bald zu Ende


----------



## Mehrdad (19. Februar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Deine Argumente sind einfach nur toll. Danke für deinen Hinweis aufs Hosen********n, ist das dein hydro-Geheimniss ein Häufchen Pupu?  Ich Wunderkind, mitnichten, Monsieur Grosskotz, diesen Job hast du doch schon gepachtet. Pais - Berlin in 3 Tagen per Rad, das ist doch schonmal was, mit deinem neuen Antrieb ist doch schonmal einTag zu sparen, da die gesparte Energie ja in Vortrieb umgesetzt werden könnte.
> 
> Feststeht, das GF, welche nix von ihrem Handwerk verstehen geschasst werden. Das ist kein Geheimnis sondern Marktwirtschaft, da zählt eben mehr als nur gross zu erzählen, sondern auch UMSETZUNG der Firmenvisionen, Kosten/Nutzenrechnung und REELLE Tatsachen (Profitorientierung, Überleben der Firma). Willkommen in der Geschäftswelt.
> 
> ...



Iraner werden genau so schwimmen müssen, wie jeder andere "Mensch" auch. Abgesehen davon bin ich "Perser"...ha ha.


----------



## giles (19. Februar 2012)

Iraner / Perser* schwimmen mit ihren Fahrrädern? Wahrscheinlich im Öl mit Sauerstoffflaschen, daher dein Hydro-Pneumatik. 

*Perser sind ja zum Glück ein Teil des Iranischen Volkes


----------



## Mehrdad (19. Februar 2012)

Nö Nö, Iraner sind ein Teil von Persern. Aber Du weisst ja alles besser, oder?


----------



## giles (19. Februar 2012)

Das ist dein Job 

Erfinde doch eine HydroPneumatische Haarspaltemaschine mit intergrierter Anmotzautomatik.


----------



## Docker (19. Februar 2012)

> Na klar, Das musste wohl ja ouch sein....
> 
> Kollesch, ick hab nie behauptet irgendetwas erfunden zu haben !
> 
> ...


 
Egal was du genommen bzw. geraucht hast, verkauf es hier im Forum.
Dann hast du bald genug Kohle zusammen für deinen Flux-Kompensator!
(Läuft übrigens gerade auf VOX)

Gruß Doc


----------



## aroma (19. Februar 2012)

Wurde im Rahmen des Threads eigentlich schon der Dunning-Kruger-Effekt in den Raum geworfen?  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning-Kruger-Effekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrdad (19. Februar 2012)

Ja Leute er hat recht, ich gebe es öffentlich zu, dass ich krank bin. Und nun seid Ihr "Normalos" zufrieden. Habt Ihr einen alten müden "Iraner" fertig gemacht? Hey das ist immerhin ein Anfang. Mach die alle Kaputt...ride on.

Schwimmen müsst Ihr bald trotzdem. Ha ha.

Das macht echt Spass. Danke.

Gruss


----------



## prince67 (19. Februar 2012)

Nochmal zur Sicherheit: 
Der Antrieb soll für ein Fahrrad sein und nicht für ein U-Boot?


----------



## Mehrdad (20. Februar 2012)

ich habe mal ein intensives Gespräch mit einem U-Boot- Konstruktor aus Düsseldorf gehabt. Er hat das Prinzip ziemlich schnell begriffen. Vielleicht setzt er die Technik in seinen U-Booten ein...das weiss ich ja nicht aber meine Entwürfe sind fürs Biken...hauptsächlich DH und Freeride Bereich damit Biken, Skier ersetzten kann, wenn es kein Schnee mehr gibt.

Die Idee ist da, die Technik auch...irgendeiner wird wohl damit reich und berühmt. Möglichkeiten, entweder hat man die oder nicht.

Aber eines verspreche ich den "Spionen", sie werden sich die Zähne daran ausbeissen bevor es funzt....aber hey das alles kennen wir doch zig Fach von der Geschichte. 

Ich habe über 10 Jahre daran gearbeitet vor der "Veröffentlichung" oder, wie man es nennen mag.


----------



## giles (20. Februar 2012)

Du meinst, irgendwer hat eine ähnliche Idee, so als wie du. Nur mit dem Unterschiede, dass er den Arsch in Bewegung setzt, Zeichnungen (auch per Hand  ) anfertigt, sogar ein Modell baut und damit beim Hasuieren Erfolg hat?

Halte ich für absolut unrealistisch das einer soetwas zu Stande bekommt.

In einem hast Du allerdings Recht, diese zahnlosen Spione sind immer so leicht zu identifizieren.


----------



## Mehrdad (20. Februar 2012)

?????????? Wow Alter, und ich denke ich wäre krank....


----------



## giles (20. Februar 2012)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> ?????????? Wow Alter, und ich denke ich wäre krank....





Mehrdad schrieb:


> Du musst ja ein Wunderkind sein, oder? Noch in die Hosen ********n aber schon Blödsinn schreiben.
> ...




Was denn nun? Bin ich ein Altvorderer oder ein Hosenschieter? 

Antrieb nun für die neue Seawulf Klasse der Amerikaner oder für die SpecialForces-BikeDivison?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrdad (20. Februar 2012)

Ich wünsche Heilung. G.S.Dank, muss ich jetzt zur Arbeit.


----------



## siq (20. Februar 2012)

@Mehrdad: Also Fazit, Du hast noch nix Handfestestes zu dem Hydroantrieb.

Wenn Du wirklich so alt bist wie Du schreibst, weisst Du schon das die Zeit irgend begrenzt ist, bei Deinem vorgelegten Tempo, oder ?


----------



## bobons (20. Februar 2012)

2 Freunde sitzen zuhause und kiffen sich die Birnen weich. Da klingelt es an der Tür. 
Nach einer halben Stunde sagt der Erste: "Kann es sein dass es geklingelt hat?"
Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde steht der Zweite auf und macht die Tür auf. Draussen steht ihr Kumpel, der schon total zugedröhnt ist und sagt:


























"Boah, kaum geklingelt, schon geht die Tür auf!"

Zeit ist relativ.


----------



## powderJO (28. November 2013)

gibt es was neues? immerhin kann man jetzt 3d-drucken, da sollte doch auch was unbaubares leichter baubar werden?


----------



## Poldidrache (28. November 2013)

Mehrdad schrieb:


> ich hoffe das sagt alles!!!
> 
> Ausserdem, mit wenig Glück werden die Teile bald zu Kaufen sein !!




Das war am 17.05.2006, 12:35Uhr...vielleicht hat Edmund Nagel eine Idee 

Liebe Grüße

Poldi


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2013)

boah, müßt ihr diese ursuppe wieder aufkochen?

ps
gibts keinen kotz-smilie mehr?


----------



## powderJO (28. November 2013)

bin gerade auf der suche nach einer todsicheren sache, mein erspartes gewinnbringend anzulegen. bei banken gibt es ja keine zinsen mehr und bikes habe ich genug.


----------



## sharky (28. November 2013)

mach doch eine crowdfunding aktion. stehen ja jeden tag genug dumme auf. wobei... SO dumm??

mehrdads jüngster thread ist auch wieder ein knaller. in puncto abgespacte ideen ganz weit vorne, der "alte techniker". 
aber vielleicht sind wir auch nur nicht in der lage, seine genialität zu erkennen und staunen irgendwann über seine erfindungen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> mach doch eine crowdfunding aktion. stehen ja jeden tag genug dumme auf. wobei... SO dumm??
> 
> mehrdads jüngster thread ist auch wieder ein knaller. in puncto abgespacte ideen ganz weit vorne, der "alte techniker".
> aber vielleicht sind wir auch nur nicht in der lage, seine genialität zu erkennen und staunen irgendwann über seine erfindungen



Echt der hat schon wieder was neues...und überhaupt dacht ich eh net das er net schon weggesperrt wäre
Hast du einen Link 

G.


----------



## sharky (28. November 2013)

puh... da war neulich im LB forum glaub ich. da hat er kräftig mitgemischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (28. November 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> gibt es was neues? immerhin kann man jetzt 3d-drucken, da sollte doch auch was unbaubares leichter baubar werden?


Hydro-Pneumatischer Hybrid-Antrieb
http://www.heise.de/autos/artikel/Transfer-Leistung-1790037.html

Aber kein Fahrrad!


----------

